# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы нами

## AndreyKa

14.04.2008
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.li
Файл: D:\WINDOWS\system32\WLCtrl32.dll
 Rootkit.Win32.Agent.aic
Файл: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Dbjt58.sys
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.afk
Файл: C:\Documents and Settings\nvv.ABSOLUTE\Local Settings\Temp\5f765cbhp65cbb.exe
Hoax.Win32.Renos.bps
Файл:  C:\WINDOWS\system32\sbwltbxa.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ln
Файл:  C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLCtrl32.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.nvf
Файл: C:\WINDOWS\system32\kmsjtiek.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.nve
Файл: C:\WINDOWS\system32\difimxjp.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.lr
Файл: C:\windows\system32\WLCtrl32.dll

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.oiu - C:\WINDOWS\System32\hgGwUnOf.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.oiv - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssqNFYPG.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Rbot.jzp - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ctghifub\yropcvar.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Small.dmh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysmgr.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Obfuscated.sh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qnmrapcn.exe
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.bov - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ujsp430.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.nfq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gnejklml.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.nfr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Peregar.bw - C:\WINDOWS\sysapi16a.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.suf - D:\WINDOWS\file.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.pcp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\xxyVNFVN.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.pjw - C:\WINDOWS1\system32\xxyaawvW.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.pjx - C:\WINDOWS1\system32\lodmujyp.dll
Packed.Win32.Monder.i - C:\WINDOWS\system32\phhbtxfe.dll
Packed.Win32.Monder.j - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awrblhix.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.bl - c:\windows\system32\rnr2.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.nhp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.nhy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLCtrl32.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.abaf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\amvo0.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dkb - C:\autorun.inf

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Agent.bmj - C:\DOCUME~1\User\LOCALS~1\Temp\~util32.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.pke - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fcpkgycq.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.pki - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddcyqqpf.dll 
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.bdt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.pmt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtrRJbX.dll
Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.cql - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ac3filterq.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.aiq - C:\Documents and Settings\akiselev\Local Settings\Temp\2\svchost.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.bs - c:\windows\system32\atkctr.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.fq - c:\pagefile.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Obfuscated.tw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ghizermz.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Winlagons.cw - C:\Documents and Settings\1MF\Cookies\0.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.ceh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysmgr.exe
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.yy - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\tunidchu\zifqpyvw.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.crw - c:\dokumente und einstellungen\sergej\lokale einstellungen\anwendungsdaten\ccpuph.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.ppw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ortjljxc.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.ppx - C:\Windows\system32\opnkljhf.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.bv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mpru.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Qandr.j - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\Fmvm72.sys 
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.ir - C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\winlogon.exe
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.is - C:\WINDOWS\temp\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Adload.aat - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iasads.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.nph - c:\windows\system32\vhosts.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.gym - sysservice.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.ov - C:\WINDOWS\System32\icf.exe
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.cih - C:\Temp\sysfiz.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.csb - C:\WINDOWS\svchost.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.csd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\basergch32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.cse - C:\WINDOWS\system32\olethk32o.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qpw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\moetguby.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qpx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ucgtutxh.dll
Packed.Win32.Monder.gen - C:\WINDOWS\System32\uuxastru.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.oo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Obfuscated.us - D:\WINDOWS.0\system32\zajwdivw.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.uuu - D:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\vinubqvg\pkbyzurm.exe
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.fjp - c:\windows\system32\rdzhniu.exe
Trojan.Win32.Inject.bcv - c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:exe.exe:$DATA
Trojan.Win32.Inject.bdf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\2052m.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.csu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsldpi.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.ctd - C:\Documents and Settings\Администратор\Local Settings\Temp\winlogon.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qrd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urqOEutU.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qre - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dudtnmts.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qrg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\bitgdxhv.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qrh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gppwvpqm.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qri - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hoewgiie.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qrj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shtkvora.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.bx - G:\WINDOWS\system32\atmli.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Peregar.dj - C:\WINDOWS\kol.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.uvt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Winlagons.do - c:\documents and settings\kondor\ie_updates3r.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.qsp - c:\documents and settings\localservice.nt authority\cftmon.exe
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.ml - C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.alo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.ctg - c:\documents and settings\1111\cftmon.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.ctf - c:\windows\system32\drivers\spools.exe
Trojan.Win32.Small.aua - C:\WINDOWS\svchost.exe

----------


## drongo

Rootkit.Win32.Qandr.t -                                 C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\qandr.sys

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.hci - C:\WINDOWS\System32\serviсes.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Qandr.r - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\qandr.sys
Rootkit.Win32.Qandr.s - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Vjf25.sys 
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.nte - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\hmbgdezc\bytmvqlg.exe 
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Obfuscated.vd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vydwpgvo.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.uyc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mnmsrvc.exe
Trojan.Win32.BHO.bjn - C:\Program Files\ActivationManager\ActivationManager.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.crz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\asc3550p.sys
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.gx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\zwxyxsdi.exe, C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\vwrejsjk\rybybwxa.exe
Trojan.Win32.SubSys.dj - C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\basenrtxb32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.ejt - C:\WINDOWS\vadokmxt.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.ell - C:\WINDOWS\gndarmblvpg.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.elm - C:\WINDOWS\qadovnel.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.mw - C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe
Monitor.Win32.KGBSpy.ap - C:\Program Files\KGB\MPK.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.leh - C:\WINDOWS\winsock32.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.aii - c:\windows\system32\msmouse.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.agq - d:\windows\system32\svlmng.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dor - C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\sys32.exe
Worm.Win32.Socks.gi - C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\cftmon.exe, C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\spools.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.oy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLCtrl32.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.acsq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\amvo1.dll
Trojan.Win32.Small.auo - C:\WINDOWS\svchost.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan.Win32.Pakes.cuk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\braviax.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.vem - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ftp34.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ven - C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\cftmon.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan.Win32.Inject.bgg - C:\Documents and Settings\Администратор\88981.exe
Trojan.Win32.Inject.bgm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\amcompatt.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dpt - D:\MSDOS.bat
Trojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.ahe - c:\windows\system32\svlmng.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qvb - C:\WINNT\system32\opnlKAtT.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qvc - C:\WINNT\system32\vtUmLDuR.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.aiv - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\Userinit.exe
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.jd - C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Iespy.xx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswapi.dll
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.gat - c:\windows\system32\bmonq.exe
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.gau - c:\windows\system32\ibrv.exe
Trojan.Win32.Inject.bhe - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdmvk.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.dc - C:\WINNT\system32\jfgeqnax.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.dd - C:\WINNT\system32\ygnwkvrv.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.gen - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdvfl.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.gen - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dlwsjiif.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.XmlMimeFilter.g - C:\WINDOWS\xmlmimefilter.dll
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.aix - C:\WINDOWS\system32\datmps.dll
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.nd - C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe
Worm.Win32.Socks.af - c:\windows\system32\cssrss.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

FraudTool.Win32.AwolaAntiSpyware.bh - C:\Documents and Settings\korovin\Application Data\aozcc.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.lsg - e:\windows\system32\alt.exe.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.agc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlite.sys

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.qyc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkKbCrr.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.alq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nkv2.sys
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Small.ff - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdrts.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Hoax.Win32.Bravia.as - c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.vo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.vx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Peregar.la - C:\WINDOWS\iebho.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.bsg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.drr - H:\UFO.exe

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.rkm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlJAtTki.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.rkn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\yojpqfux.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.dl - c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exe
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.js - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsvp32_2.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.paj - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\SETUPAPI.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.wl - C:\WINXP\System32\Drivers\Qva26.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.wn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.xc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.xe - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.vtn - C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\cftmon.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Winlagons.ig - C:\ie_updates3r.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.agv - C:\WINDOWS\System32\upsctl.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Webmoner.ji - C:\WINDOWS\System32\unicode.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.btp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.BHO.cbd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mrcmgr.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.dn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rqRIyXOh.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.do - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tppaiexq.dll
Trojan.Win32.SubSys.do - C:\WINDOWS\system32\basetqfj32.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.rpb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkjHYOH.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ify - C:\WINDOWS\System32\upscr.sys
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.jw - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tcpsr.sys
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.cwd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\Rtlnicxpp.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.ConHook.rd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tuvULBrQ.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.vuy - C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\subsys.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.aibm - C:\Windows\system32\yzztgmsn.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

RemoteAdmin.Win32.RemotelyAnywhere.d - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LMIinit.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.pfk - c:\windows\system32\vhosts.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.rpf - C:\WINDOWS\temp\winlogon.exe
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.gqw - C:\MYutil\TdiMonNt\Viruses\pinch.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.fb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\efxldqkr.dll
Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.gw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\geedd.dll
Worm.Win32.Socks.kl - C:\Documents and Settings\Chameleon.CHAMELEO-LCAZ12\cftmon.exe
Worm.Win32.Socks.kw - C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Application Data\spool.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.sby - C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\fjvtncan.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.sbz - C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\gauhwkub.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.sca - C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\ltlyhayr.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.scc - C:\Windows\system32\nnnkKBQI.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.sce - C:\Users\User\AppData\Local\Temp\quillsly.dll
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.jz - C:\DOCUME~1\7B5C~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.yi - C:\WINDOWS\Temp\BN16.tmp
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.cws - D:\WINDOWS\system32\basebxm32.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.uez - p.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fiu - C:\WINDOWS\fvowketqksn.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fiv - C:\WINDOWS\mpfanvqg.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.duc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kavo.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Hoax.Win32.Renos.ckr - C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\setup.dll, C:\Windows\xpupdate.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.ck - C:\WINDOWS\system32\comsvc.dll
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.kf - e:\docume~1\anna\locals~1\temp\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.BHO.ac - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msjava32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.pkx - C:\WINDOWS\system\smvss.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ii - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlJCVnME.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ik - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iheagvjw.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.il - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qkrejsdm.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ij - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ggnwmgkm.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tbd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iifcAPjH.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tbs - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rjislrbc.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tbv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tlsxkhvy.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tbw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\idqycybc.dll
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.kh - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\tcpsr.sys
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.ki - e:\docume~1\kassir.bsg\locals~1\temp\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.ConHook.si - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rqRJaxwT.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.jn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ilysfidb.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fmj - C:\WINDOWS\mpfanvqg.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fmk - C:\WINDOWS\nldfmtapnvb.dll
Trojan.Win32.Zapchast.jd - C:\WINDOWS\System32\help32.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Agent.cwy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\prxsmr.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tnl - D:\WINDOWS\system32\ddcDsqoO.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tns - D:\WINDOWS\system32\iifggggD.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tnt - D:\WINDOWS\system32\cptryavx.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tnx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\aflcdbeh.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.itt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nitmw.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.rye - C:\WINDOWS\Temp\BN3BA.tmp
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ryf - C:\WINDOWS\Temp\BN3CD.tmp
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.wey - C:\Documents and Settings\lbs.MULTIMED\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GXMBW167\xloader[1].exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.wez - E:\System Volume Information\_restore{5201FC42-1D1E-4CFC-99CF-D6D5954B5C85}\RP15\A0010766.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.trt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\xxyywXqp.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tru - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rqRKDuUN.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.trv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vgcwucii.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.trw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtUmNHXr.dll
Backdoor.Win32.NoNeed.a - H:\DOCUME~1\DB09~1.AMD\LOCALS~1\Temp\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Peregar.mz - C:\WINDOWS\iksaps.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Peregar.na - C:\WINDOWS\apdoxu.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Peregar.nb - C:\WINDOWS\apsaps.dll
Trojan.Win32.BHO.bgq - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\sys_vd4.dat

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tsf - C:\Users\05A2~1\AppData\Local\Temp\lrwpywiy.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tsg - C:\Users\05A2~1\AppData\Local\Temp\qsmdtddl.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tsn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\byXOiGWp.dll
FraudTool.Win32.AntiVirus2008.ae - c:\program files\antivirus2008\antvrs.exe
Porn-Dialer.Win32.GBDialer.j - C:\Documents and Settings\Андрей\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\EFAH072R\access[1].htm
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.hx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnew32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Winlagons.ks - C:\Documents and Settings\user\Application Data\ie_updates3r.exe
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.hbh - C:\WINDOWS\update.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fsh - C:\WINDOWS\gnowmebk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fsg - C:\WINDOWS\nldfmtappdm.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fsl - C:\WINDOWS\boqnrwdmkod.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fsm - C:\WINDOWS\vregfwlx.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dwq - D:\F0F2D1F5.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.trv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rsdxfxia.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.trl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\eqmrupst.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tsz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\brmchvql.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tta - C:\WINDOWS\system32\efcATNFX.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.ttg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ouykrucu.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tth - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtUomnNH.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.tti - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jqdoedho.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.vbf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nnnmmljI.dll
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.aus - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ezwfivsx.exe
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.auu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\byXQJBUN.dll
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.auv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fmobmxwn.dll
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.auw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\thkksptx.dll
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.auy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tugmldeq.dll
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.auz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vlnpcnvu.dll
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.avi - c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$DATA
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.cyz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqQigDV.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fsp - C:\WINDOWS\gnowmebk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fsq - C:\WINDOWS\nldfmtapowe.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.E404.bj - c:\windows\system32\818646\818646.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.vka - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iifdeBSk.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.vld - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtUmLdDu.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.vln - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dctowhih.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.vlu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\quksgidb.dll
Downloader.Win32.AdvancedCleaner.c - C:\Documents and Settings\Игорь\Рабочий стол\ADCFreeInstaller.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.qyr - C:\WINDOWS\rat.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.ih - C:\WINDOWS\system32\bsn32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.ConHook.ade - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awttusRI.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Winlagons.le - C:\Documents and Settings\Сиявуш\ie_updates3r.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.sbi - c:\windows\system32\mspb.exe
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Daemonize.kt - C:\WINDOWS\svchost.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.la - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mwllpeck.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.ftv - C:\WINDOWS\atfxqogp.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.ftw - C:\WINDOWS\ekel.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.ftx - C:\WINDOWS\vltdfabw.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fty - C:\WINDOWS\vregfwlx.dll 
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.ftz - C:\WINDOWS\xmpstean.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.voi - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tydardlx.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.aoz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\clbdriver.sys
Rootkit.Win32.Qandr.bp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\Yrr42.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.zr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aae - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt32.dll
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.pr - C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.aiw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\datmps.dll
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.avw - c:\windows\system32\cnvfatr.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fuq - C:\WINDOWS\vbksrofa.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.fur - C:\WINDOWS\mpfanvqg.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.vpt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qoMeBUoP.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.wpu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ahjboten.dll
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.ku - c:\windows\temp\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.alf - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\svchost.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.rfg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iifcYRif.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Peregar.np - C:\WINDOWS\ikdogy.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Tibs.abd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllgh8jkd1q7.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Tibs.abe - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllgh8jkd1q6.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.XorCalc.q - c:\windows\system32\wind32.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.seg - C:\WINDOWS\Temp\NT11032.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.qtj - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\SETUPAPI.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.qud - C:\Program Files\Maxthon\SETUPAPI.dll
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.drk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\clbdriver.sys
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.czu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vbcqttg.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.wzm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\khfFVNfC.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.ds - E:\WINDOWS\system32\mssrv32.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ape - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\clbdriver.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.auu - C:\WINDOWS\odsagy.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Winlagons.mk - e:\documents and settings\kassir.bsg\ie_updates3r.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Delf.bog - C:\Program Files\Auth\inet.exe
Trojan.Win32.SubSys.dy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\baseuxd32.dll
Worm.Win32.Small.ao - C:\sys.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dyv - E:\csrss.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.wwr - C:\WINDOWS\System32\mlJCVmnk.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.ConHook.atg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rqRIaWPG.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.acg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.acm - D:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt32.dll
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.amm - C:\WINNT\system32\MSmouse.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.gen - C:\WINDOWS\System32\hhylhopa.dll, C:\WINDOWS\System32\prccqajc.dll, C:\WINDOWS\System32\qoMgdbcd.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gcc - C:\WINDOWS\boqnrwdmdev.dll, C:\WINDOWS\vregfwlx.dll, C:\WINDOWS\vltdfabw.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.FearAds.a - C:\PROGRA~1\FieryAds\CommLayer.dll
AdWare.Win32.FearAds.b - C:\PROGRA~1\FieryAds\FieryAds.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.LdPinch.gmi - C:\WINNT\csrss.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Delf.clq - C:\WINDOWS\AutoLogin\AutoLogin.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gck - C:\WINDOWS\mpfanvqg.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.jqm - C:\W\system32\wupdmng.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.acv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Tibs.abk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllgh8jkd1q2.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.mu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\aujvgfme.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.mv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iyfqkgdr.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Agent.zo - c:\windows\system32\univrs32.dat
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.jrp - c:\windows\system32\aspimgr.exe
FraudTool.Win32.UltimateDefender.cm - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\Beep.SYS
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.adi - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\ntY38.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.adh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.wvm - C:\Documents and Settings\Вит\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\O9GPIR8H\xloader[1].exe
Trojan.Win32.Small.baq - userinit.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.eak - C:\WINDOWS\system32\explorer.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.eap - C:\WINDOWS\system32\amvo0.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.eaq - C:\nby.bat

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.yhx - E:\WINDOWS\system32\xjrjrkkj.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.yhy - E:\WINDOWS\system32\xxyxyWmn.dll
Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.eiv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nyisxfmw.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ado - D:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Delf.bkm - C:\Documents and Settings\Администратор\Local Settings\Temp\ffice.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.anyz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\amvo0.dll
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.edk - C:\WINDOWS\System32\kdptr.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.eav - C:\Documents and Settings\Борис.QQ\cftmon.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.ykn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qoMeDULE.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.nwl - C:\WINDOWS\AppPatch\Jview.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.xaw - c:\windows\system32\wind32.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Tibs.abp - c:\windows\system32\dllgh8jkd1q7.exe
Trojan.Win32.AntiAV.aj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wpckgaedgqswoha.sys
Trojan.Win32.Small.bcn - C:\WINDOWS\svchost.exe
Virus.Win32.Hidrag.g - C:\WINDOWS\system32\inVHDDrvExe.exe

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gjv - C:\WINDOWS\eobp.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gjw - C:\WINDOWS\erpobmsw.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gjx - C:\WINDOWS\nmwegbsf.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gjy - C:\WINDOWS\nogxfvbllna.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

P2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.ea - C:\Documents and Settings\vasilieva\svchost.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ark - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\Jwoj68.sys
SpamTool.Win32.Agent.lg - C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aed - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aei - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.glt - C:\WINDOWS\esrt.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.glu - C:\WINDOWS\pebgkxwq.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.glw - C:\WINDOWS\vregfwlx.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.cjya - D:\WINDOWS\system32\hgGvuVlM.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.cjyp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qoMeEUMf.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.cjyq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tuvSljjJ.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aer - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt64.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.afc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll, C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\BN23.tmp
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.afe - C:\WINNT\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.afn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.stj - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\gjV64.sys
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.ra - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.apjl - D:\WINDOWS\system32\urdhmefe.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.na - C:\WINDOWS\system32\igkjrgmy.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.nb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nmuysrgn.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Poison.dcx - C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\ise32.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.bfb - C:\WINDOWS\apsagy.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.afl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.afs - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.ald - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msindeo.dll
Trojan.Win32.Dialer.bqy - E:\WINDOWS\system32\winbfi32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Inject.cxq - C:\WINDOWS\svchost.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.oa - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kfvknnpo.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.yry - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gewnpuvt.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.ysa - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkIcATK.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.ckuz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtTnnol.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.agh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.agl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt64.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.pt - C:\Windows\system32\yshdjiva.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.grh - C:\WINDOWS\xkefqtgs.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.yuv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wwwahiwr.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.yuy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hgGYpPGY.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.ddq - c:\windows\system32\lphc50rj0e38t.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.qx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sjfkcouj.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.a - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vlbdexlc.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.yxd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pmnMgDTm.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.kqj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\bsn32.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.atb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ftnet2k.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.agw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.agx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.rtx - C:\WINDOWS\Resources\KbdRunOnce.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.rtz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayVLBut.dll
Trojan.Win32.Inject.czh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msinet.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.rw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\xxyvvUME.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.E404.dj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\763444\763444.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.yxx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vuwidchw.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.yyc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\opnlKDVN.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.krs - C:\WINDOWS\system32\haskel32.dll
FraudTool.Win32.SecurityAlert.c - C:\WINDOWS\system32\adptift.exe
FraudTool.Win32.WinXDefender.t - c:\program files\winx security center\winx security center.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Satray.bw - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\crypts.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ahb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.arqb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\soni32drv.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.cxm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\knmld.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.rwx - C:\Documents and Settings\User\explorer.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.rxm - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.ryf - C:\WINDOWS\Resources\RomRam.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.up - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dxyencnt.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.uq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hgGyvtUO.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ur - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urqPfGvS.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.uu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ikjpoivs.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.d - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbXRHXpO.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gym - C:\WINDOWS\kvsdpfeagep.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gyn - C:\WINDOWS\rtsplgob.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gyo - C:\WINDOWS\ksendlbtgbk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gyp - C:\WINDOWS\neltabxw.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gyq - C:\WINDOWS\vrmdtneg.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.yyu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tswpmkpu.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Delf.jds - c:\windows\msse.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.cmrm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\xxyvuuvs.dll
P2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.ef - C:\Documents and Settings\icra\Главное меню\Программы\Автозагрузка\userinit.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.atp - C:\1
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ahe - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.vk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ffknfwri.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.vl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ljJAroPJ.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.xm - D:\WINDOWS\system32\gckfsgnj.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.xn - D:\WINDOWS\system32\xckrgeba.dll
Trojan.Win32.SubSys.ef - C:\WINDOWS\system32\basemufhk32.dll
Trojan.Win32.SubSys.eh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\basewhtu32.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ahl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.asbx - C:\WINNT\system32\arjrdler.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.cie - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.rzu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphcrgqj0eg4g.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ya - C:\WINNT\system32\yayvTnOh.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.yc - C:\WINNT\system32\ypvyfrfn.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.yd - C:\WINNT\system32\nlitwxtb.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ye - C:\WINNT\system32\xayuulma.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.yt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\efcCspOf.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.yu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\exgtwxex.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.yv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlJDtsPF.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.yw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urqRLdEt.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.dex - C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanmanwrk.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gzt - C:\WINDOWS\ksendlbtfxp.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gzu - C:\WINDOWS\vrmdtneg.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gzv - C:\WINDOWS\wpvmqosg.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.gzw - C:\WINDOWS\xvorfwbd.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdTool.Win32.TMAagent.z - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\TARGET~1\TMAgent\tmasrv.exe
AdTool.Win32.TMAagent.aa - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Target Marketing Agency\TMAgent\tmagent.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.zcy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fccccCUm.dll
FraudTool.Win32.IeDefender.dk - C:\WINDOWS\apsagy.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vaac - C:\WINDOWS\system32\idef.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ahh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ahj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ahk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt64.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.ascm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tavo1.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.asdn - C:\f.bat
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.jkz - C:\WINXP\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.zb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ihukfqwr.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.zc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\muorylbk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.zd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rqRKCUkJ.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ze - C:\WINDOWS\system32\uuiyclkc.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.dfh - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.dfi - C:\WINDOWS\system32\odeudkcm.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.dfj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\snqssuls.dll
Trojan.Win32.SubSys.eg - C:\WINNT\system32\basegqx32.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.kto - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ktp - C:\WINDOWS\iexplorer.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ktq - C:\Windows\system32\aelupsvce.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Rbot.qxc - C:\WINDOWS\System32\csrs.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Clbd.ch - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\clbdriver.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aho - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ahp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Banker.pap - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmscjgcj.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Sincom.cb - C:\Program Files\ASUS\ASUS Direct Console\MSNHOOK.DLL
Trojan.Win32.Agent.saw - C:\WINDOWS\Resources\VolumeWin.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.saz - c:\windows\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.dfn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphctcdj0eev2.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.wd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\khfDsPHb.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.hao - C:\WINDOWS\neltabxw.exe
Worm.Win32.Delf.hr - C:\Buffoon.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.esb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svrhost.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.ib - C:\Documents and Settings\Vlad\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\4R7R701R\3077ahntdksr[1].dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ahq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.zf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\otpnipng.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.zq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifsvbafi.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.zr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rqRJCRKb.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.eff - C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\ise32.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdTool.Win32.BitAccelerator.m - D:\Program Files\BitAccelerator\BitAccelerator.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.zic - C:\WINDOWS\system32\xxyxUmJY.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.zie - C:\WINDOWS\System32\pmnoMgdB.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.zif - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ssqPighf.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.zim - C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayAtrsR.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aij - D:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.dvv - C:\Documents and Settings\Новикова\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\WDUFG5I7\xloader[1].exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Winlagons.ts - C:\Documents and Settings\Саша\ie_updates3r.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.crl - D:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.ctj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphcnebj0el8a.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.hex - C:\WINDOWS\ksendlbtfxp.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.hey - C:\WINDOWS\wpvmqosg.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.hez - C:\WINDOWS\xvorfwbd.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.jkq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\3ivxDSDecodern.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.jkt - c:\windows\system32\lphc5lnj0en1e.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.zja - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rmsmkiwk.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ler - c:\windows\winudpmgr.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.ou - C:\WINDOWS\system32\crtdl.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.uxo - C:\WINDOWS\system\smvss.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ail - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aim - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\bhM83.sys
Trojan-Mailfinder.Win32.Agent.lz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolw.dll
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.key - c:\windows\asda1s1.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.afg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ljJBtqND.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.jkv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphc32oj0elbn.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.hiv - C:\WINDOWS\gxvpsafm.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

FraudTool.Win32.SecurityAlert.g - c:\windows\system32\aaaamoni.exe
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.aqn - D:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.gol - D:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\SETUPAPI.dll
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.kha - C:\WINDOWS\iexplorer.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.wg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qjbbppum.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.wh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vdgfufhw.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.wi - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtUnomjG.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.wj - D:\WINDOWS\system32\ruefvmmx.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ahv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\opsinged.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.cak - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.tmj - c:\temp\atmadm2.exe
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.aqy - D:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.b - C:\WINDOWS\System32\dmsvct.dll
Trojan.Win32.BHO.ely - C:\WINDOWS\system32\xmlsys.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.hme - C:\WINDOWS\gfetqaxswrf.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.hmf - C:\WINDOWS\qegbdmwf.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vaey - C:\WINDOWS\braviax.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Mutant.a - c:\windows\temp\bn11.tmp
Trojan.Win32.Agent.szq - c:\windows\system32\lphc960j0et3p.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.jlw - C:\Documents and Settings\user\Рабочий стол\World of Warcraft\lacd_client.exe.bak
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.hnf - C:\WINDOWS\ksendlbtmat.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.lln - C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsndsv.dll
Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.dxu - C:\Windows\msnmsgr.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ayj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ethrmehf.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ajo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.tog - C:\WINDOWS\system32\winds32.exe
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.same - H:\WINDOWS\system32\kavo0.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.kbf - c:\windows\system32\msg.dll
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.fna - c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:exe.exe:$DATA
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.jme - C:\vmhr.bat

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ajx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.xws - C:\Documents and Settings\Malenkov_DS\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\YQITL9S2\xloader[1].exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.dbk - C:\WINDOWS\mshyet.exe
Trojan.Win32.AntiAV.aw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\frjtsyzigaahwvd.sys
Trojan.Win32.BHO.eks - C:\WINDOWS\system32\domview.dll
Trojan.Win32.BHO.etm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\agino32.dll

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Clicker.Win32.BHO.af - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lslibs.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ake - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.tqi - C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.dgu - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\SETUPAPI.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.hud - C:\WINDOWS\apdqnxp.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.jvh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hsrtnecj.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.abd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypts.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aks - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.jrg - c:\windows\system32\lphc1u5j0e9dp.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

FraudTool.Win32.WistaAntivirus.b - c:\winnt\system32\adsldpa.exe
FraudTool.Win32.XPSecurityCenter.c - C:\WINNT\system32\winivstr.exe
Packed.Win32.PePatch.kp - C:\WINNT\sv.exe
Packed.Win32.PePatch.kq - C:\WINNT\svzip.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Qandr.eo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\Uqn41.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Banload.abq - C:\WINNT\sv.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Banload.abv - C:\Documents and Settings\rebrina\Local Settings\Temp\60325cahp25cao.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.bjx - c:\program files\sprof\sprof.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.tkn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphclr6j0e9a9.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.tly - c:\windows\system32\lphcpvbj0ea2e.exe
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.kzh - c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\winlogon.exe
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.kzi - C:\WINDOWS\iexplorer.exe
Trojan.Win32.Inject.dml - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iexplore.exe
Trojan.Win32.StartPage.bin - C:\WINNT\System32\adsndsp.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

FraudTool.Win32.Antivirus2009.a - C:\Program Files\Antivirus 2009\av2009.exe
Monitor.Win32.ActualSpy.at - C:\Program Files\ACSPMonitor\hk.dll
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Small.zg - C:\WINDOWS\Resources\SrvSetDrive.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vahc - c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.tpb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cssrss.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.trc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphct3pj0en59.exe
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.jjm - C:\WINDOWS\iexplorer.exe
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.jjn - C:\WINDOWS\iexplorer.exe
Trojan.Win32.ConnectionServices.ad - C:\Program Files\ConnectionServices\ConnectionServicesdll.bak
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.jry - C:\Program Files\rhcp3pj0en59\rhcp3pj0en59.exe
Trojan.Win32.StartPage.bir - C:\WINDOWS\system32\778670\778670.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.hxl - C:\WINDOWS\sqvgnrpx.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.hxm - C:\WINDOWS\wbxdpgfeqdb.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.hxn - C:\WINDOWS\fdxbameg.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.hxp - C:\WINDOWS\fsrpknov.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.aagw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urqRLBqr.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.aagx - C:\WINDOWS\wbxdpgfevkl.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.ee - D:\WINDOWS\system32\mssrv32.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.jsb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ljJYqpOI.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.eae - C:\WINDOWS\system32\3ivxDSAudioDecodere.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.alr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinNt64.dll
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.lgq - C:\WINDOWS\D\system32\mssrv32.exe
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.jin - D:\WINDOWS\system32\fci.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.deu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphc1wbj0ev7p.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan.Win32.Agent.tzd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphcleaj0e9da.exe
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.seta - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ckvo0.dll
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ljd - D:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.idh - C:\WINDOWS1\axrfgvek.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.idi - C:\WINDOWS1\esrp.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.Agent.bcf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ethshrpy.sys
Rootkit.Win32.Qandr.fl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Ckyn77.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aml - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.amm - D:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.BZub.ebz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ipv6monl.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.aame - D:\WINDOWS\wbxdpgfevxf.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ekv - D:\fi.cmd, C:\WINDOWS\system32\ckvo1.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.sfwk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\welycz.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.dek - C:\WINDOWS\system32\comremok.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.del - C:\WINDOWS\system32\comremo.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.umi - c:\windows\services.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.vr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\comdlg3.dll
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.alm - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ipserver.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.wja - C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\winlogan.exe
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.tb - C:\WINNT\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.uvk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jdgf8edfsde.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.uvl - C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.uvo - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Small.epu - c:\windows.0\system32\mriai.exe
FraudTool.Win32.UltimateAntivirus.s - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vav.cpl
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.bmt - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\clever.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.wkw - c:\docume~1\denis\locals~1\temp\csrssc.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aov - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.keh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\twain16.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.keg - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\twunk_16.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.ime - C:\WINDOWS\evgratsm.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.imf - C:\WINDOWS\kvxqmtre.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.img - C:\WINDOWS\qndsfmao.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.imi - C:\WINDOWS\axrfgvek.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.imj - C:\WINDOWS\kgqfwelteax.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.yz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\advapi3.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Qandr.fu - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\Nyqn72.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aph - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.dgh - c:\windows\system32\msservice.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.app - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.aor - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pmnmjHbc.dll, C:\WINDOWS\system32\byXPHbAq.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.iqe - D:\WINDOWS\evgratsm.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.iqf - D:\WINDOWS\kvxqmtre.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.iqm - C:\WINDOWS\kgxmotapktx.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.iqn - C:\WINDOWS\kgxmotapmqd.dll, C:\WINDOWS\evgratsm.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.iqo - C:\WINDOWS\kvxqmtre.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.iqp - C:\WINDOWS\qndsfmao.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.BHO.cbd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ewpaoupw.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.abjz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\shdqkciu.dll
Backdoor.Win32.VB.err - C:\WINDOWS\system32\zdityz.dll
FraudTool.Win32.SpyNoMore.ap - C:\$RECYCLE.BIN\S-1-5-21-1149530291-763700283-120838450-1001\$RZLWET3.exe
Email-Worm.Win32.Warezov.ajr - C:\WINDOWS\System32\e1.dll
Trojan.Win32.Qhost.kgy - H:\m.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.enb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cebcbabecdffbec.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.eig - C:\WINDOWS\system32\1033x.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.kno - C:\WINDOWS\system32\winras.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Js.ar - C:\Documents and Settings\1\Главное меню\Программы\Автозагрузка\update.exe
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.sisd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\amvo1.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.BHO.f - C:\WINDOWS\system\klogd.dll
Trojan.Win32.BHO.feq - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\kbd_help.acm

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Small.eup - C:\WINDOWS\Temp\winERZoZ6X80yEH.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.acx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\bitsprx.dll
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.ts - C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\VQXVHIMH\301[1].exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.djh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.jwi - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.abrq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iifecdaw.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.adf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cabine.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aqf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.aas - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pmnNeCTL.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.jwk - C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\exe32.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.ixq - C:\WINDOWS\evgratsm.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.abvx - C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\byXQhiFx.dll
FraudTool.Win32.SpyNoMore.ck - C:\Documents and Settings\\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\HQ4547X5\Download_snm-2.67_swpl[1].exe
P2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.fb - C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\svchost.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.xmk - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft\Office\USERDATA\xQ3Fre1o6f.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.dlc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.izz - c:\windows\wnslvxtf.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jaa - c:\windows\eqvwamkl.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jab - C:\WINDOWS\nfavxwdbmfe.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jal - C:\WINDOWS.0\eqvwamkl.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.eof - C:\Documents and Settings\ASUS\ms_tcp.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.adpw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\irmdehrp.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.aes - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cd.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Qandr.gm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\Ewj59.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aqs - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.asa - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.dmw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.bbo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\scrxbckq.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.bpt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wvurOfeC.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jbi - C:\WINDOWS\kgxmotapktx.dll

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.bvh - C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\koytzt.dll
AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.bvn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\bzmexl.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.adzx - C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\kgmgjddn.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.adzy - C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\mbesjjbl.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.aegn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\geBsrPfd.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.aeha - C:\WINDOWS\system32\yaywwTlJ.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.adq - F:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-448539723-1409082233-725345543-1003\Df33.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.asm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.dnx - F:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ole - c:\windows\system32\vhosts.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.bev - C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\fqetdynq.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.bez - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rajqgdpe.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.bit - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wtfmlfbi.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jie - C:\WINDOWS\eqvwamkl.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jif - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tuvWnoPH.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jiw - C:\WINDOWS\wbxdpgfembe.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Alibabar.r - C:\Games\Gtr22\empty.exe
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.aelq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\giptydfv.dll
FraudTool.Win32.Antivirus2009.i - c:\program files\antivirus 2009\av2009.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.agh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\batmete.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Qandr.gw - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\Dwpl77.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.atb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dl_
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.kje - c:\docume~1\9335~1\locals~1\temp\windhutl.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.dol - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.bni - D:\WINDOWS\system32\frlhgatb.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.aere - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qoMghIBs.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.ahe - C:\WINDOWS\system32\BtWizar.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.lgp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\smszrhzr.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.cwe - C:\WINDOWS\system32\efcBsPIX.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jmm - C:\windows\evsr.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jmn - C:\windows\neltabxw.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jni - C:\WINDOWS\nfavxwdbbfk.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.lku - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ckvo0.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.lkx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ms_tcp.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.Agent.bzn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ethddzek.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vavj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\winupdate.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ath - C:\WINDOWS.0\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.avj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsnwrp.dll
Trojan.Win32.Inject.etk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\basesrv32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.wp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fccaWMff.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jqw - C:\WINDOWS\boqnrwdmtpe.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Alibabar.t - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\DISreboot.exe
AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.cca - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tzbjfj.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.eu - c:\windows\system32\mssrv32.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.cah - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ethtynib.sys
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.ait - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browsew.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Murlo.re - C:\Documents and Settings\solmv\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\90WN910L\xloader[1].exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.atv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aub - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Ranky.mm - c:\winxp\system32\..\svchost.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.dqq - D:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.cut - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ljJDUonn.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.jze - D:\WINDOWS\svchost.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jre - C:\WINDOWS\eqvwamkl.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jsn - C:\WINDOWS\eqvwamkl.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jso - C:\WINDOWS\fdkowvbp.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jsp - C:\WINDOWS\nfavxwdbvdf.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jsq - C:\WINDOWS\wnslvxtf.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.BHO.cgs - E:\WINNT\system32\nqlfrsyc.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.afcr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\byXRifgE.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.cbs - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\VIDEO.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aut - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.dfd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hfvvehbt.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.dke - E:\WINNT\system32\jkkLCsQG.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.dlr - E:\WINNT\system32\aqjtgepr.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jwi - C:\WINDOWS\nfavxwdbmex.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jwf - C:\WINDOWS\eqvwamkl.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jwg - C:\WINDOWS\fdkowvbp.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.jwh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hgGvwvwt.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Hoax.Win32.Bravia.gq - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Главное меню\Программы\Автозагрузка\wlqa.exe
Hoax.Win32.Renos.vaqo - c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ccu - c:\win\system32\userinit.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.zuq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\winaux.drv
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.avk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.dtn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.yai - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\setupapi.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.ycj - C:\WINNT\system\msvcuv.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.elc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\geBuRJab.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Joleee.b - c:\windows\services.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.zyf - D:\WINDOWS\system32\mssrv32.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.avw - D:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.awo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.duw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.duz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.yls - c:\docume~1\cardin~1\locals~1\temp\winjeifn.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.kcr - C:\WINDOWS\tfnslopk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.kcs - C:\WINDOWS\wnlmdakqkpm.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Rbot.tas - C:\WINDOWS\system32\P38Hp674.exe
Backdoor.Win32.VanBot.xe - c:\windows\system32\dllcache\wintcpi.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.cgl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\rtqqqvqp.sys
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.amg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\netms.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.amq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\avwa.dll
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.buo - c:\documents and settings\ \application data\microsoft\windows\lsass.exe, C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\__c003624.jpg
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.qb - D:\WINDOWS\system32\g2tbl.dll
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.vd - C:\WINDOWS\services.bak
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.dvq - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.kcb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dflgh8jkd2q5.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.kcw - C:\WINDOWS\tfnslopk.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Joleee.f - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
P2P-Worm.Win32.Socks.fi - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\services.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.axd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.sqmm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\users64.dat
Trojan.Win32.Agent.yvr - C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService.NT AUTHORITY\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\AB8HGLIN\xrer[1].htm
Trojan.Win32.Monder.fgh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\khfGaxuT.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.flt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\byXomJCT.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.cof - C:\WINDOWS\system32\purvxo.dll
Trojan-Banker.Win32.Banker.ukz - c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.axh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.kch - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\tlxucdeuquaz.sys
Trojan.Win32.Monder.flf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\khfgdDtS.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.fpb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hgGwTjKa.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.lpd - C:\WINDOWS\fatma.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Js.ay - D:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Главное меню\Программы\Автозагрузка\update.exe
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.vf - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.dzd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Delf.edt - c:\win_xp\system32\csrcs.exe
Trojan.Win32.BHO.fyz - D:\Program Files\Common Files\System\kbd_help.bpl

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.axq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.aayp - C:\Documents and Settings\RWC\Local Settings\Temp\loader.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.fpm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hgGyywxw.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.fpn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urreeswc.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

FraudTool.Win32.IEAntivirus.o - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysopa.dll
FraudTool.Win32.XPAntivirus.pe - C:\Program Files\rhc7lnj0e33e\rhc7lnj0e33e.exe
Trojan-Banker.Win32.Banker.uvo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphc3lnj0e33e.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.abio - C:\Program Files\Westward\Westward.exe.bak
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Mutant.p - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.stff - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ckvo.exe
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.stfg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ckvo0.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.zkf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\basennx32.dll
Trojan.Win32.BHO.gbm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\RGWIE.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.fqa - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nnnoLCvt.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ayd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ayf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.vta - C:\Documents and Settings\Администратор\S87ekhV.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Mutant.u - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Mutant.x - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Delf.ax - C:\WINDOWS\pagepromoterbar.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.pjt - C:\WINDOWS\faceback1688.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.pjv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphcjudj0e19r.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ckp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ethcfpps.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.abrt - C:\Documents and Settings\Admin\Local Settings\Temp\loader.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ayh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.vj - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.BHO.gcr - D:\WINDOWS\system32\jaax.dll
Trojan.Win32.BHO.gcs - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\vmmreg32.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.BHO.cow - C:\WINDOWS.0\MYBHO.DLL
FraudTool.Win32.SecurityAlert.ak - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbemp.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.cme - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\trvnnsrs.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.abti - c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ayn - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.bvb - C:\WINDOWS.0\Temp\IcnOvrly.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.eeq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.eev - H:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.zru - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vmmreg32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.zup - C:\WINDOWS\system32\basexjgp32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.giv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hgGVnOff.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.gob - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urqQiGAT.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.goa - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wvUoNFUm.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Banker.Win32.Banker.vgg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\01u79ob5.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.abzg - c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.vo - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.zvp - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.glt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nveylhvg.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.kmy - C:\WINDOWS\rafbsvnx.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Monitor.Win32.GoldenEye.b - c:\program files\a8gsdsapp\agseiapp.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ctl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\vuqszdwl.sys
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.aso - c:\windows\system32\imserver.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Alphabet.em - C:\WINDOWS\system32\604262\604262.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Murlo.rv - C:\DOCUME~1\9335~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\1.tmp.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ayr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ays - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ayt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.ayw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Killav.h - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysbrw32.exe
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Nilage.eff - D:\Install\Internet\Program\NeoSpy 2.9\nspl.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aaju - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\SETUPAPI.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.cum - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphcg7lj0ee0o.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Winlagons.aih - D:\WINDOWS\system32\msvbcr40.dll
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.vw - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.ehb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.gvk - D:\WINDOWS\system32\cbXOGYOE.dll

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.qci - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphctb4j0ee2c.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vbca - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphc9g2j0ecd3.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Murlo.sn - C:\DOCUME~1\kea\LOCALS~1\Temp\72.tmp.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.aces - c:\windows\system32\drivers\svchost.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.ehx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aauq - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\SETUPAPI.dll
Trojan.Win32.StartPage.csr - C:\WINDOWS\svchost.exe
Worm.Win32.PornRun.i - c:\program files\windows media player\agent\wmplayer.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Joleee.h - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
FraudTool.Win32.VistaAntivirus.b - C:\WINDOWS\system32\__c00221BE.dat
RiskTool.Win32.PsKill.x - C:\Program Files\Total Commander\Utils\ProcessKiller\PrKiller.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.cva - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndisio.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vbcg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphc37kj0ev2v.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.azc - c:\maleware\malware
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.azd - t:\шмаков\!backup\WinCtrl32_dll.bak
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aazt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysrest32.exe
Trojan.Win32.BHO.ggd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\zal32i.dll
Trojan.Win32.KillAV.aho - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Frauder.bh - c:\windows\system32\lphc1jgj0e9ee.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Frauder.bu - F:\WINDOWS\system32\lphcpt5j0e36o.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.azi - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.azm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.azp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.kdt - F:\WINDOWS\NMMLIDEJ.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.qfj - C:\WINDOWS\System32\lphc5hsj0e39r.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Frauder.bj - C:\WINDOWS\System32\lphclhvj0en0c.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.adtj - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Common\wuauclt.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.mwr - C:\WINDOWS\System32\winsystem.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vbhi - C:\Temp\1F.tmp.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.azr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.azv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.ekg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.krc - C:\WINDOWS\pdoskegl.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.krd - C:\WINDOWS\qalkfxor.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.kre - C:\WINDOWS\rodqgpvlosa.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.krf - C:\WINDOWS\rqbmvpso.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.dbd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vubchv.dll
FraudTool.Win32.AntiVirus2008.bf - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Secure Solutions\Antispyware 2008 XP\as2008xp.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Delf.ndp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvbcr40.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.akw - c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:exe.exe:$DATA
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bbx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\winctrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.acoe - C:\Documents and Settings\slava.OPTON\~tmp1174.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.ela - C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.elc - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntos.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.eld - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.abrg - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\SETUPAPI.dll
Trojan.Win32.BHO.gjp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pllib.dll
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.uwy - C:\WINDOWS\iexplorer.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.jcj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtqqPJA.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.jck - C:\WINDOWS\system32\bmbpkxgp.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.imu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\khfCtuvV.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.krt - c:\windows\rqbmvpso.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.kru - C:\WINDOWS\pdoskegl.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.krv - C:\WINDOWS\rodqgpvlkel.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.fpm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\adsndsr.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Mytobor.aw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\winsrc.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bdd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.BHO.glc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pllib.dll
Trojan.Win32.Crypt.oy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$DATA
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.vjw - c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.ddy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\geqmeg.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.fq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mssrv32.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.aenf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\desme.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.acqs - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphct8kj0e387.exe
Trojan.Win32.Inject.gto - C:\WINDOWS\system32\__c0038819.dat
Trojan.Win32.BHO.glv - C:\Program Files\altcmd\altcmd32.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.cko - C:\WINDOWS\svx.exe
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.atw - c:\windows\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.atx - C:\WINDOWS\runsql.exe
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.aty - C:\WINDOWS\vlc.exe
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Osewlone.a - C:\WINDOWS\sv.exe
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Osewlone.b - C:\WINDOWS\svhoster.exe
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Osewlone.c - C:\WINDOWS\svw.exe
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Osewlone.d - C:\WINDOWS\svzip.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.aenr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ofS0gTt3.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bdp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bel - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.cyu - mbr.exe

----------


## drongo

02.09.08

 Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.aul- c:\windows\system32\lvista.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.qun - C:\WINNT\kjdgkjol.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vbov - c:\windows\temp\ce3.tmp
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bge - C:\Documents and Settings\Zitnik\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\25D6L42P\load[1].exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Js.bb - C:\Documents and Settings\Ura\winhdqr.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.eox - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.kyv - C:\WINDOWS\dgksvbpn.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.kyw - C:\WINDOWS\gksraemq.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.kyx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mmx87777.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.kyy - C:\WINDOWS\vanwxemggvd.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.mhi - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ckvo.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.mhy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ckvo0.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bgk - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.wh - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.wi - c:\windows\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.acmi - D:\WINDOWS1\rodqgpvldbv.dll
Trojan.Win32.BHO.god - C:\WINDOWS\System32\pllib.dll
Trojan.Win32.BHO.gok - D:\Program Files\altcmd\altcmd32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.kgg - D:\WINDOWS1\system32\wowfx.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.laa - D:\WINDOWS1\rvoelbxt.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Hoax.Win32.Bravia.ir - C:\WINDOWS\system32\braviax.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.bck - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmdial3.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bgn - C:\DOCUME~1\111\LOCALS~1\Temp\loader.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Iespy.bbx - c:\windows\system32\mswapi.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.acmi - D:\WINDOWS1\rodqgpvldbv.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.med - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbXqrpND.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.lmn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rqRIbyWM.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.kgp - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lao - C:\WINDOWS\vanwxemgbdn.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lap - C:\WINDOWS\xrdwbfgn.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.rdn - C:\WINDOWS\msbilltrust.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.bcv - c:\windows\system32\btxppane.dll
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Small.wj - c:\windows\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lat - C:\WINDOWS\rqbmvpso.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lau - C:\WINDOWS\qalkfxor.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.Agent.deg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\zmfon.sys
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.bcw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ocmanag.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.tc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CodecBHO.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.tdqz - C:\r1y1.bat, C:\WINDOWS\system32\ckvo0.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.msx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fool1.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.msy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kxvo.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.rfc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sysservice.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.esc - C:\windows\system32\oembios.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.mhf - C:\windows\system32\urqQkhIX.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.mhg - C:\windows\system32\dbxcqial.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lcs - C:\WINDOWS\vanwxemgtro.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lct - C:\WINDOWS\xrdwbfgn.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.BHO.cwe - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdcqfjff.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.rgo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cssrss.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Frauder.ei - c:\windows\system32\lphc1r0j0etjd.exe
FraudTool.Win32.XPSecurityCenter.al - C:\WINDOWS\system32\buritos.exe
Hoax.Win32.Renos.vbcr - c:\windows\system32\buritos.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bgz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bhl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bhr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Zlob.yhu - C:\Documents and Settings\1\Local Settings\Temp\HDVideodll_ver1.5006.0.exe
Trojan-Mailfinder.Win32.Agent.te - C:\Documents and Settings\mike\DoctorWeb\Quarantine\wininet.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.etb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ndc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\opcccsty.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ncq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\botobmgr.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.nhj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddcDtUKC.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.nhk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\etsngcld.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.mbn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddcbBULE.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.mpk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urqNDTMD.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lds - C:\WINDOWS\sxmaokgf.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lei - C:\WINDOWS\dtseqrxk.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Hijack.t - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tgophn32.dll
FraudTool.Win32.XPSecurityCenter.aq - c:\windows\system32\braviax.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.dkp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\aipheqfxnodvc.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.big - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.etz - C:\WINX\system32\ntos.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Agent.exb - C:\Documents and Settings\Alexey.KRAFTWAY-7B66B4\Google\googletoolbar1.dll
AdWare.Win32.BHO.cxz - C:\Program Files\altcmd\altcmd32.dll
Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.es - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gameX.dll
FraudTool.Win32.XPSecurityCenter.as - C:\Program Files\XPSecurityCenter\XPSecurityCenter.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Qandr.je - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\Wmd25.sys
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.cwd - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\__c002C71.jpg
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.egt - c:\windows\system32\nvrsol32.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.eup - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.adhk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\basemfx32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.nvf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rqRIaBqp.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.kio - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hnxkbvlm.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.rlu - c:\windows\system32\lphc12wj0e93e.exe
Hoax.Win32.Renos.vbds - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Главное меню\Программы\Автозагрузка\vkro.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.BZub.fej - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kvtruakg.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.adkr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\basebftk32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.kis - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Главное меню\Программы\Автозагрузка\hfce.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.WinAD.ab - C:\Documents and Settings\User\DoctorWeb\Quarantine\sharegm_MediaPa  ssInstPack.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.rop - C:\0xf9.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Frauder.fk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lphcr8fj0e18g.exe
FraudTool.Win32.SmartAntivirus2009.a - C:\Program Files\Smart Antivirus 2009\Smart Antivirus-2009.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.aoi - C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1015\svchost.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.adrr - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\SETUPAPI.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.kjg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\leawoytw.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.llb - C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\msfont32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.llc - C:\WINDOWS\mqgldfvo.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lld - C:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-2214429306-4024994690-2552189465-1004\Dc1.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lli - C:\WINDOWS\vmgspntbbtx.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.llf - C:\WINDOWS\dtseqrxk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.llg - C:\WINDOWS\evlw.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.llh - C:\WINDOWS\mgxfebsq.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.nlt - E:\autorun.inf

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.beh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ati2evx.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.blh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Mailfinder.Win32.Small.ae - C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\36.tmp
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aduj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\baseogovk32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.adve - C:\WINDOWS\system32\baseplf32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.pbv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fccyxwtQ.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vaklik.dni - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msansspc.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lpd - C:\WINDOWS\dtseqrxk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lpe - C:\WINDOWS\fqbewlna.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lpf - C:\WINDOWS\mgxfebsq.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lpg - C:\WINDOWS\vmgspntbmaq.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Packed.Win32.Tibs.lc - C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.blt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.fm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\emalib.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.adwf - C:\Documents and Settings\Марат\Рабочий стол\для D&D\vzlommaila\hackpack\MSN Tools\msn_loser.zip
Trojan.Win32.Monder.pbg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ljJBtqQi.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.pyl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urqRHaxX.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Heur.Trojan.Generic - C:\WINDOWS\nwiz32.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bms - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.exv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.eya - C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.eyc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.adzf - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cpl32ver.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aeat - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\elhzkupkt.sys
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aebd - C:\Program Files\Opera\SETUPAPI.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aebi - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.ntv - C:\WINDOWS\iexplorer.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.alee - C:\Windows\system32\xgqmunjw.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.tw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nokia32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aebp - C:\Windows\system32\kkivftgu.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aecq - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Cpl32ver.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.pnd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddofpfxl.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.pnf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rqRIaBTM.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.pop - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqNFYOH.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.qsl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iifDwXoN.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.qsw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\geBuUnkh.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lrx - C:\WINDOWS\dtseqrxk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lry - C:\WINDOWS\fqbewlna.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lrz - c:\windows\mgxfebsq.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lsa - C:\WINDOWS\mqgldfvo.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lsb - C:\WINDOWS\vmgspntbvms.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.FearAds.j - C:\PROGRA~1\FieryAds\FieryAds.dll
AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.eem - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dtopxw.dll
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.alen - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fccaWpMC.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahcx - C:\WINDOWS\msauc.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bmt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.eyw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\oembios.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aeem - C:\WINDOWS\System32\rs32net.exe
Trojan.Win32.BHO.gvr - C:\Documents and Settings\Владелец\Local Settings\Temp\IcnOvrly.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.knb - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe

----------


## drongo

22.09.08

 Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.jht  C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdjdy.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.FearAds.k - C:\PROGRA~1\FieryAds\FieryAds.dll
AdWare.Win32.FearAds.l - C:\PROGRA~1\FieryAds\CommLayer.dll
AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.ees - C:\WINDOWS\system32\xheygy.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.rvn - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahfk - C:\DOCUME~1\Stasilla\LOCALS~1\APPLIC~1\MICROS~1\cl  ipsrv.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vcfc - C:\Program Files\Antivirus 2009\av2009.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Firu.acz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Sk6L4H36.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Banload.vxv - C:\Program Files\1-ГИС Ярославль\UpdateModule.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bna - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.prv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hgGxyWmn.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.pru - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qfgyrb.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aeem - e:\windows\system32\rs32net.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aegv - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Px.ax
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.knn - E:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.knp - C:\Program Files\KVIrc\libeay32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.psx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sqioawys.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.oii - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qoMfgDSK.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.knu - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

FraudTool.Win32.Devushka.w - C:\Program Files\WinAntispyware2008\WinAntispyware2008.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bng - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bnh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bni - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Agent.bak - C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.saka - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ckvo.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.OnLineGames.saka - C:\WINDOWS\system32\amvo1.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.fae - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.ywz - c:\documents and settings\toster\application data\microsoft\windows\lsass.exe
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.jht - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdjdy.exe
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.jhw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdnfl.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.ac - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.ae - c:\windows\services.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.atv - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\Lwmt74.SYS
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bnk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bnm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.tkjo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mircos.dll
Trojan.Win32.Qhost.kmd - c:\windows\update.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.ltp - C:\WINDOWS\mgxfebsq.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.ltp - C:\WINDOWS\exlr.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.scx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkIxxvs.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Bifrose.acas - C:\WINDOWS\system32\uptaclqd.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aenr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Bitkv0.dll
Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.jr - C:\WINNT\system32\fhplib.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aesh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\basebeins32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aesk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ckvo0.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aetw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rqRJBtSM.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aety - C:\WINDOWS\system32\basexmt32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aeua - C:\WINDOWS\system32\basebjl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aeub - C:\WINDOWS\system32\baseopbl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aeuc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\basepfev32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.qdz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kqlbktby.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.qea - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qdjaiigo.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.rmi - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ljJCuVNf.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan.Win32.Agent.aeur - c:\windows\system32\bndmss.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aeut - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Главное меню\Программы\Автозагрузка\Adobe Office PreLoad.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aeuu - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\ppp lr30.dll
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.jiv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdihj.exe
Trojan.Win32.KillProc.ak - C:\Program Files\misc\prkiller.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.qhv - F:\WINDOWS\system32\awtrOgdb.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.qhw - F:\WINDOWS\system32\qsajgmtp.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lvr - C:\WINDOWS\fbxrqtwn.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lvs - C:\WINDOWS\onfwbsak.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lvt - C:\WINDOWS\rwlfsdmk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lwc - C:\WINDOWS\peltodgx.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lwd - C:\WINDOWS\dfmlxbpkwxo.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Delf.mgr - C:\Documents and Settings\Антон\Рабочий стол\KAV keys\KavKisKey_Downloader.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.up - C:\WINDOWS\system32\skrb32.dll
Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.lc - C:\Windows\system32\rkclib.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Iespy.bfq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswapi.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lwo - C:\Windows\engo.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Shark.fpd - C:\Program Files\AMI Computers\Desktop Theme\Utils\IconRefresh.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ahxw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aezj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdmgn.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aezk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml71.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lxe - C:\WINDOWS\axrfgvek.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.lxf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jojydoud.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.sjj - C:\Documents and Settings\CELERON\Мои документы\Моя музыка\dddd\xtreme\nextstart.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.sjk - C:\Documents and Settings\CELERON\Мои документы\Моя музыка\dddd\xtreme\workshelf.exe
Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.aj - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.afdq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msansspc.dll
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.jjd - I:\WINDOWS\system32\kdsuz.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.bfe - c:\windows\system32\capesnp.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.afic - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt57.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.afif - C:\Program Files\Study to Read\uninst.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.afkk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\algx.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bnw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bog - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.Agent.eec - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\core.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.boi - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.afkv - D:\Documents and Settings\PEPPER.PEPPER14022005\77097.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aflb - C:\n.com
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.zwk - d:\documents and settings\pepper.pepper14022005\application data\microsoft\windows\lsass.exe
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.zze - C:\Documents and Settings\sash\Application Data\Microsoft\Windows\lsass.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.Agent.eeq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\TDSSserv.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.aejn - c:\windows\system32\lphcvpgj0epfg.exe
Trojan.Win32.Inject.iny - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wlinject.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.rbp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkKdedd.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.pyk - M:\yew.bat

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.alxp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gjojahlg.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.swi - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cssrss.exe
Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.gdf - c:\windows\winudpmgr.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Poison.kxe - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lhnctlop.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.efb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\zwwjatqlntkriio.sys
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Agent.dtb - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\svchost.exe
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.azt - c:\windows\system32\unist.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.aekp - c:\windows\system32\update32.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.ffd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.afuj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\thbv.exe
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.jox - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdkry.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.rez - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ljJYRHWQ.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.rfc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\geBqOFXr.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.rgd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kytmkctl.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.sfj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddcAspnk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mah - C:\WINDOWS\xgpsarbm.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mai - C:\WINDOWS\nkefbltdlba.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bot - D:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vaklik.dsa - c:\windows\system32\winds32.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.man - C:\WINDOWS\eant.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.szo - c:\windows\services.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Small.gjm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\karna.dat
Hoax.Win32.Renos.esb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\braviax.exe
Monitor.Win32.ActualSpy.bt - C:\Program Files\ACSPMonitor\hprog.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.aixw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\awtttstT.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bow - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.kvg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msansspc.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.kvi - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Главное меню\Программы\Автозагрузка-\browsser.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.qgr - C:\autorun.inf
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.qgs - D:\autorun.inf

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.tbu - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\AGP.sys
Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.d - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctfkwwgptsiilnk.sys
Trojan-Banker.Win32.Agent.bz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.fgj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.fgl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe
Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.pg - C:\Windows\system32\failib.dll
Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.ph - C:\Windows\system32\orllib.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.agdk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msansspc.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.tch - c:\windows\system32\rs32net.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.tcm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\niibeayw.dll
FraudTool.Win32.AntiMalware2009.a - C:\WINDOWS\Temp\.tt9.tmp.exe
FraudTool.Win32.AntiMalware2009.a - C:\DOCUME~1\home\LOCALS~1\Temp\nsg13.tmp\ext.dll
FraudTool.Win32.TotalSecure2009.x - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fhl.dll
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.xrz - C:\Documents and Settings\Dima\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\TCSJT14L\1[1].exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.xsa - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Common\svchost.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.agef - C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\DockShellHook.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.rrv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hgGvvvVM.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.ssb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtUmJCSK.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.ssr - C:\WINNT\system32\rqRJbcaw.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.sss - C:\WINNT\system32\khffgGWP.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mbf - C:\WINDOWS\nkefbltddgb.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mbg - C:\WINDOWS\xgpsarbm.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mbh - C:\WINDOWS\lfstbwvd.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mbm - C:\WINNT\olnmraew.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mbn - C:\WINNT\vortsgbqasx.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.PolyBrow.s - C:\Program Files\Google\googletoolbar1.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bpe - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.tnoy - D:\WINDOWS\system32\Bitkv0.dll 
Trojan.Win32.Monder.rtl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hgGaaYSk.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Small.gkw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vedxg6ame4.exe
Monitor.Win32.KeyLogger.lt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tlpd.dll
Trojan.Win32.Inject.itz - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Common\wuauclt.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mcl - C:\WINDOWS\admggxp.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mcm - C:\WINDOWS\dmdqdrxglk.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.qmd - C:\RESTORE\S-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\rise.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ajiw - D:\WINDOWS\system32\brastk.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ajjj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cssrss.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.fim - C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bpn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.agsd - C:\windows\system32\Drivers\MountMsg.sys

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.wf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LPVideo.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.fjz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe
Trojan.Win32.Small.ydw - C:\WINDOWS\svchost.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.PolyBrow.y - C:\Program Files\Google\googletoolbar1.dll
AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.eks - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fzxycn.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.ahfy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fncocmyy.dll
Trojan.Win32.Delf.fhh - C:\WINX\system32\drivers\MNTOSTXS.sys
Trojan.Win32.Monder.tck - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qoMfeedA.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoIt.cq - G:\ljsiov.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.dpm - C:\WINDOWS\twain_1g.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.tjp - C:\WINNT\services.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.elqg - C:\PROGRA~1\IE__~1\iepp.dll
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.yaq - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users.WINDOWS.0\Главное меню\Программы\Автозагрузка\ msupd_0810_upd100127.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.flc - C:\WINX\system32\twext.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.fmk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.ahrw - c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\b.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.ahsp - C:\WINDOWS\System32\rs32net.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.ahss - C:\Documents and Settings\Kfelix\My Documents\TurboFTP.v5.00.533-EXPLOSiON\TurboFTP.v5.00.533-EXPLOSiON\crack\TurboFTP.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.ahsu - c:\docume~1\user\locals~1\temp\a.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.ahsz - C:\Program Files\lzdc.exe
Trojan.Win32.BHO.hdt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mwb22890.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.uen - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqQJArP.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.ldn - C:\WINDOWS\msauc.exe
Trojan.Win32.Starter.fd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svshost.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mfk - C:\WINDOWS\lfstbwvd.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mfl - C:\WINDOWS\vortsgbqtpr.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.amdp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mssrv32.exe
AdWare.Win32.Virtumonde.amdr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayyAqnM.dll
FraudTool.Win32.XPSecurityCenter.ba - C:\WINDOWS\system32\_scui.cpl
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ejs - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\ShldDrv.SYS
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.akbj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\opnlLEwt.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.brb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.afck - C:\WINDOWS\system32\braviax.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.ahxd - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.ahxz - c:\windows\system32\rs32net.exe
Trojan.Win32.BHO.heb - C:\WINDOWS\vortsgbqpvo.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.twt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rabhlmav.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.twu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gmipsfhm.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mgr - D:\WINDOWS\edgk.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mgs - D:\WINDOWS\qmafxprs.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mgv - C:\WINDOWS\onfwbsak.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mgw - C:\WINDOWS\dfmlxbpkqbr.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mgx - C:\WINDOWS\ekme.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan.Win32.Agent.aidu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\eroawbmr.dll
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.jvg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdxrz.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.uhn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mylsaqqh.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.uty - D:\WINDOWS\system32\xdrvrdkq.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.lel - C:\WINDOWS\system32\brastk.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mje - C:\WINDOWS\lfstbwvd.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mjf - C:\WINDOWS\qmafxprs.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mjn - C:\WINDOWS\dfmlxbpktfd.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mjo - C:\WINDOWS\onfwbsak.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mjy - C:\WINDOWS\dkwqgnbe.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mjz - C:\WINDOWS\neksolda.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mka - C:\WINDOWS\nkefbltdltv.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mkc - C:\WINDOWS\xgpsarbm.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vctk - c:\windows\system32\brastk.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.brq - C:\Documents and Settings\user\Рабочий стол\.//..//drwvas.exe
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ahst - C:\kg2v.com
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.fnk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mki - C:\WINDOWS\mpfanvqg.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.Agent.emu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ethtchmm.sys
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.bgb - C:\WINNT\system32\crtdl.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Tiny.byg - C:\Documents and Settings\Администратор\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\GSNSBP47\Install[2].exe
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.WOW.cgi - C:\DOCUME~1\ЙИРЖИ\LOCALS~1\Temp\csrss5.dll
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.abyk - c:\windows\system32\rs32net.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.uuo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lwpdjhby.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.uup - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qoMdDVlk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.uzh - E:\WINDOWS\system32\hgGaywuR.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.vda - C:\WINDOWS\system32\geBrrQkH.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.leu - E:\WINDOWS\system32\qoMdATnk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mlk - C:\WINDOWS\lomxeqsn.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mlo - C:\WINDOWS\lfstbwvd.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mlz - C:\WINDOWS\grfxbanonlm.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mma - C:\WINDOWS\qrbgltos.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mmb - C:\WINDOWS\rosqxvmn.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mmd - C:\WINDOWS\ngwstxfd.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ahze - C:\WINDOWS\system32\amvo1.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ahze - C:\je26200.com
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mmf - C:\WINDOWS\lfstbwvd.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mmg - C:\WINDOWS\vortsgbqtem.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mmi - C:\WINDOWS\neksolda.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mmj - C:\WINDOWS\nkefbltdvts.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mmk - C:\WINDOWS\xgpsarbm.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mmw - C:\WINDOWS\grfxbanomok.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mmx - C:\WINDOWS\ngwstxfd.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Hijack.af - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rwcqfra.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vcxq - c:\windows\system32\brastk.exe
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.jyt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdeyz.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.lge - C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.lgw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ysdnbydbvdj.sys
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.lgx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ethcjveu.sys
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.lgy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtUnkjKB.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mnc - C:\WINDOWS\ngwstxfd.dll
WebToolbar.Win32.Zango.bs - C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npclntax_ZangoSA.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.MyCentria.d - C:\PROGRA~1\MYCENT~1\InfoBar\MYCENT~1.DLL
Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.be - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
FraudTool.Win32.SpyNoMore.uv - D:\Documents and Settings\1\Рабочий стол\Download_5.1.0.272f-5.1.0.272-sdregnow.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Bagle.aek - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\srosa.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bsd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ailn - C:\WINXP\system32\Bitkv0.dll
Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.wz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drslib.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.ajnh - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\winhelp32.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.ajsr - c:\windows\system32\rs32net.exe
Trojan.Win32.Crypt.yu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dmram.sys
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.vjh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iifcARJB.dll
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.vjj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayyYOhH.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.eqs - C:\WINDOWS\system32\otbpju.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.alxq - c:\windows\system32\brastk.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.KGen.gqe - E:\WINDOWS\system32\olecnv.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.fqt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.lhq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msansspc.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.lis - C:\WINDOWS\system32\faayqffo.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.rhd - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Common\svchost.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Zlob.abfr - C:\System Volume Information\_restore{9E779FB1-ED21-4ED4-9E2C-3886AC0723C7}\RP35\A0033325.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.ynx - c:\windows\system32\cssrss.exe
Trojan.Win32.BHO.hfl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ifsndu.dll
Trojan.Win32.BHO.hof - C:\windows\system32\ifsndu.dll
Trojan.Win32.Crypt.yx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolvs.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.wgo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pmnoNgDU.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.wha - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urqQgHWP.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.wjf - C:\Windows\system32\gEwvwUmN.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.voy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\efcBrOhi.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.ljo - C:\DOCUME~1\Maxcomp\LOCALS~1\Temp\loader.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mue - C:\WINDOWS\vwnskbot.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.muz - C:\WINDOWS\grfxbanofek.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mva - C:\WINDOWS\ngwstxfd.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bsj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bsk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bsl - D:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.akoy - C:\Windows\System32\kdbte.exe 
Trojan.Win32.Agent.akrp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpv7959.cpx
Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.grf - C:\Program Files\AntiSpywareXP2009\antispywarexp2009.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.wqh - C:\Windows\system32\rqRIaYrs.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.ljt - C:\DOCUME~1\PROJEK~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\1\svchost.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.FearAds.x - C:\PROGRA~1\FieryAds\FieryAds.dll
AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.ers - C:\WINDOWS\899c983a.dat
Backdoor.Win32.Ciadoor.13.ou - C:\Program Files\AntiSpywareXP2009\Uninstall.exe
Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.gjg - C:\WINDOWS\msauc.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.epg - C:\windows\system32\drivers\PRXLYKTR.sys
Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.bgn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\commdl.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Small.bk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\synsenddrv.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.amoo - c:\windows\system32\brastk.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.afvc - C:\WINDOWS\f1855de4.dll
Trojan-Mailfinder.Win32.Agent.vl - c:\docume~1\rawen\locals~1\temp\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.fto - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.mxj - E:\WINDOWS\wfexqnrp.bak

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.fwg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aldg - C:\resycled\boot.com
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aldh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdogo.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.anbw - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msfnot.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vdfp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdjds.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.nbm - C:\WINDOWS\wvbegpqs.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.nbn - C:\WINDOWS\rsdgbtkqqkm.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.nbo - C:\WINDOWS\eokp.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.rst - E:\RECYCLER\S-1-6-21-2434476501-1644491937-600003330-1213\boot.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.TMAagent.l - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Target Marketing Agency\TMAgent\tmagent.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ere - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ethaxqtm.sys
Trojan.Win32.Agent.alme - C:\WINDOWS\system32\geBqNhFx.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.almf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lneytjxb.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.almg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lmhxng.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.almh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\opnnopnL.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.alnh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$DATA
Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.gtf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdsdu.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.llh - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vmi386_64.sys
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.lli - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vmi386.sys
Trojan.Win32.Spamer.c - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ll.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.ncl - C:\WINDOWS\grfxbanosar.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.ncm - C:\WINDOWS\ngwstxfd.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.rtt - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Common\svchost.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan.Win32.Agent.aloa - C:\Program Files\Common Files\System\NVidia_Doctor_Startup.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.alrf - C:\WINDOWS\system32\bsqyivwe.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.lmo - C:\WINNT\system32\drivers\pssrqtsp.sys
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.nea - C:\WINDOWS\esvq.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.neg - C:\WINDOWS\lfstbwvd.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.igy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cssrss.exe
Trojan-Banker.Win32.Banker.zws - C:\DOCUME~1\Admin\LOCALS~1\Temp\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.bew - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctlsys.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.bew - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\dwshd.sys
Trojan.Win32.Agent.alut - c:\windows\system32\wmdmpmsvc.dll
Trojan.Win32.StartPage.cyi - C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmagr.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.Agent.esp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\lfwwgcpuxdk.sys
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.esq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\runtime2.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Bagle.afm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\srosa.sys
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ajjk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\amvo0.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ajjl - C:\Documents and Settings\zz\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\89EZ0HI3\help[1].exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.btu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.btv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.amdi - C:\WINDOWS\svchost.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.amdn - C:\WINDOWS\winlogon.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.amdo - C:\WINDOWS\superproxy.exe

----------


## drongo

*09.11.2008*

Trojan.Win32.Monder.yer - C:\WINDOWS\Temp\is00418.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.ubt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iujvkisu.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.etk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\veuvymhwtawea.sys
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.etl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\sppstrqs.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.buc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ykk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\khfGaArO.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.Agent.etv - C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vakahygarme.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Exchanger.anm - C:\WINDOWS\msauc.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.bud - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.amxp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.sff - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Common\svchost.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.FearAds.y - C:\PROGRA~1\FieryAds\FieryAds.dll
Backdoor.Win32.SdBot.ijo - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.buj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinCtrl32.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.evj - D:\WINDOWS\system32\msvcrt45.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.ghg - d:\windows\system32\twext.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.andj - c:\windows\system32\drivers\svchost.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.anfh - c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$DATA
Trojan.Win32.BHO.iaz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gygpurbe.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.yrb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ddcYqqNe.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.gfi - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iwflib.dll
Trojan.Win32.BHO.iaz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\eynupkjn.dll
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.kos - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\kdctp.exe
Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.gwh - c:\program files\antiviruspro2009\antiviruspro2009.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.yse - C:\WINDOWS\system32\jkkJDSIY.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.yzc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\urqnKEtr.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.yze - C:\WINDOWS\system32\geBuRLeC.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.wwl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nnnlmJYs.dll
Trojan.Win32.StartPage.czt - C:\Program Files\MI6\I.UA Checker\tools\iua_tool.exe
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.nrz - C:\WINDOWS\onfwbsak.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.nsa - C:\WINDOWS\dfmlxbpkvgq.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.nsb - C:\WINDOWS\rwlfsdmk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.nsc - C:\WINDOWS\peltodgx.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.nsd - C:\WINDOWS\onfwbsak.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.nse - C:\WINDOWS\dfmlxbpkkpf.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.nsf - C:\WINDOWS\peltodgx.dll
Trojan.Win32.Vapsup.nsg - C:\WINDOWS\lfstbwvd.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.slj - C:\autorun.inf

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.gop - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wupdate.exe
Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.gow - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpv841227043827.cpx
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.apxv - C:\Documents and Settings\Armen\Local Settings\Temp\~tmpa.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.BHO.zt - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qyklib.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.lem - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wm9dap.dll
Trojan.Win32.Slefdel.bvu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mschco.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Small.gsc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msansspc.dll
IRC-Worm.Win32.Small.dt - E:\RECYCLER\S-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\winhelp.exe
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.BHO.bn - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\ie567.dll
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.bjt - D:\WINDOWS\system32\realtek.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.zxw - c:\docume~1\ПАПА\locals~1\temp\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.zxz - C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\msconfig.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.ezx - C:\Documents and Settings\Alex\Local Settings\Temp\ffox3.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.bfo - c:\windows\system32\svrchost.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.gtb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aouk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\olethk32i.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aozs - d:\windows\superproxy.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aozu - D:\Program Files\Microsoft Common\svchost.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

NetTool.Win32.Delf.sd - C:\Documents and Settings\Виталий.HOME-9BDEA9DC92\Local Settings\Temp\17exhmunmlcl24.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vdkw - C:\Documents and Settings\Лорочка.9J8UNZ3JRBBKHY5\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\IDYQ7K0K\Install[1].exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vdsr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wini10543.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.zzf - c:\windows\system32\mskx.exe
Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.gfz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\qlylib.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.apck - c:\windows\system32\rs32net.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.bgs - C:\WINDOWS\System32\mmsiutmo.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.apqv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ttuwj.sys
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aptz - c:\windows\system32\rs32net.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aqlb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\mbjnsehxuxu.sys

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.uqr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\acluiy.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aqwu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.zzm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\cpbacgqm.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.zzn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wvUkkkkH.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.exbq - C:\PROGRA~1\FieryAds\FieryAds.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.arut - C:\WINNT\system32\icq5e.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.fcr - c:\windows\system32\dezubebo.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.hav - C:\WINDOWS\System32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aqzd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\junefare.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aqze - C:\WINDOWS\system32\yajumano.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.araj - C:\resycled\boot.com
Trojan.Win32.Agent.arak - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdsqm.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.lwz - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vmi386.sys

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.esy - C:\WINDOWS\abrakadabra.dll
Monitor.Win32.PCSpy.f - C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdmreg.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.huj - D:\WINDOWS\system32\XP-9B941947.EXE
Trojan.Win32.Inject.ktj - C:\Windows\system32\kdmly.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.Podnuha.bjc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\asferro.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.arvd - G:\windows\system32\usmmqeo.exe
Trojan.Win32.Autoit.ho - d:\windows\lsass.exe
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.krv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdkfv.exe
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.krw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kdvru.tmp
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.tgu - C:\resycled\boot.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Rbot.wec - c:\windows\system32\drivers\explore.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.feo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nttest.sys
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ffo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ethxttap.sys
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.amim - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kavo0.dll
Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.gkg - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fqtlib.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.arwk - C:\WINDOWS\System32\CbEvtSvc.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.asdy - c:\windows\system32\drivers\ctfmon.exe
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.ksf - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\kdmpq.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoIt.ec - E:\autorun.inf
Worm.Win32.AutoIt.ec - E:\sgucjl.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.uzi - d:\windows\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.Autoit.hw - C:\WINDOWS\lsass.exe
Trojan.Win32.Delf.glq - d:\ses\service\cashmove\cashmove.exe
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.whm - d:\ses\service\cashserv\cashservlite.exe
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.whn - d:\ses\service\kassserver\kassserverlite.exe
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.who - d:\ses\service\filetracking\trackfiles.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.Agent.fgz - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\nicsk32.sys
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aaua - c:\windows\system32\winhelp32.exe
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.ammw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gasretyw0.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.lgt - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\VIDEO.sys
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.hkq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.BHO.iiw - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\vmmreg32.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.tqe - C:\rcukd.cmd

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.BHO.elp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\djifvot.dll
AdWare.Win32.FearAds.ae - C:\PROGRA~1\FieryAds\CommLayer.dll
AdWare.Win32.FearAds.af - C:\PROGRA~1\FieryAds\FieryAds.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.hmq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.assb - C:\DOCUME~1\Neox\LOCALS~1\Temp\wndutl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.asvp - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.asvv - C:\DOCUME~1\DE29~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\init.exe
Trojan.Win32.Inject.kzd - C:\WINNT\system32\nvsvs32.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.Agent.fhr - C:\Windows\system32\drivers\msqpdxmcmcoguf.sys
Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.blu - C:\WINDOWS\svzip.exe
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.amot - C:\eeqt.exe
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.amot - C:\WINDOWS\system32\kavo0.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.amot - C:\autorun.inf
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.hnv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\winras.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.ataj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\noytcyr.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.atak - C:\WINDOWS\system32\roytctm.exe
Trojan.Win32.Delf.gnb - C:\WINDOWS\runsql.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.bvw - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\msqpdxmqltoiqh.sys
Trojan-Spy.Win32.BZub.fkq - g:\windows\system32\autofmt.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.hyi - C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.avdv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\1049j.exe
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.adzy - D:\WINDOWS\system32\cssrss.exe
Trojan.Win32.DNSChanger.kst - D:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\kdmlp.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.xqy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\rqRKAPJc.dll
Trojan.Win32.Obfuscated.wmh - c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$DATA
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.mdn - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wotupogo.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.mdq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\zivahesu.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.mdr - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msansspc.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.mdt - c:\windows\system32\yodutiti.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.Agent.fmh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ethyzrjb.sys
Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.cx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\wbzucbvp.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ahfw - C:\WINDOWS\System32\inetsrv\smss.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.ahgc - c:\windows\system32\icsxml\smss.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.lie - C:\WINDOWS\system32\winhelp.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.fml - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.ausj - c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.avei - C:\WINDOWS\System32\rs32net.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.avgx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsas.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.acey - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtUmlmKE.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.mdu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\xdivhrlo.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Monitor.Win32.StaffCop.p - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\scnet.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.autq - C:\WINDOWS\win32_san.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.avsn - C:\Documents and Settings\user2.KOMPIK\Local Settings\Temp\60325cahp25cao.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.avsq - C:\DOCUME~1\USER2~1.KOM\LOCALS~1\Temp\wndutl32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.avul - C:\DOCUME~1\ADMINI~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\wndutl32.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Trojan-Clicker.Win32.Delf.bms - c:\windows\system32\winvideo.exe
Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.gnd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sdllib.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.avzp - d:\windows\system32\userinit.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.awby - C:\DOCUME~1\tech\LOCALS~1\Temp\KB908665.exe
Trojan.Win32.Inject.lmo - D:\WINDOWS\system32\tdll.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.acop - D:\WINDOWS\system32\weripmyo.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.acoq - D:\WINDOWS\system32\pmnmnKDU.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.mfj - D:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vmi386.sys

----------


## AndreyKa

FraudTool.Win32.SpywareGuard2008.am - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users.WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\DLLs\moduleie.dll
FraudTool.Win32.SpywareGuard2008.am - C:\Program Files\Spyware Guard 2008\spywareguard.exe
FraudTool.Win32.SpywareGuard2008.am - C:\Documents and Settings\All Users.WINDOWS\Application Data\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\DLLs\dcelfztuup.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.frl - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\kqozsbo.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.vejg - c:\windows\system32\winscenter.exe
Trojan-Proxy.Win32.Delf.ki - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WinLogon\winlogon.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.awmu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vqolquurbqr.dll
Trojan.Win32.Inject.lqm - C:\WINDOWS\System32\seclogon63.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.uwl - C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\{CE4EA0AD-E957-4DC2-AE62-A78A55093262}\disc32.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.uwl - c:\windows\downloaded program files\{ce4ea0ad-e957-4dc2-ae62-a78a55093262}\wuauclt.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.ffjz - C:\PROGRA~1\FieryAds\FieryAds.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.fsx - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ksi32sk.sys
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.acaz - d:\program files\rwopynutdvlcc\xfkcdmb.exe
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aoim - D:\WINDOWS\system32\zodogupe.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aykk - \\?\globalroot\systemroot\system32\senekadf.dll
Trojan.Win32.Autoit.kq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrcs.exe
Trojan.Win32.VB.gtp - C:\Windows\system32\drivers\svchost.exe
Trojan.Win32.VB.hyv - F:\.System\S-1-6-21-2434476501-1644491937-600003330-1213\Autorun.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.vep - KeygenCrack.v.3297.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.vfl - c:\windows\system32\csrsc.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.Agent.ftu - D:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\vmi386.sys
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.gke - D:\WINDOWS\system32\vmmreg32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.ayxa - D:\WINDOWS\system32\c0067EC4.mat
Trojan.Win32.Inject.lyi - C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.aexa - D:\WINDOWS\system32\tdll.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.mil - C:\windows\system32\drivers\msqpdxdgujtble.sys

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.Agent.fuv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\nttest.sys
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.acga - c:\windows\system32\winhelp32.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.acgi - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vmmreg32.dll
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.acgm - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vmmreg32.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Iespy.bse - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mswapi.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.ipp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\twex.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.afdh - C:\WINDOWS\system32\bpcylpyf.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.afdi - C:\WINDOWS\system32\geBUmnnn.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.afdj - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wyocrd.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.afdk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\mlJDwWMf.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Ceckno.cww - c:\windows\system32\ok.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Small.had - C:\WINDOWS\system32\digeste.dll
Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.da - C:\WINDOWS\services.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.acih - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vmmreg32.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Goldun.blq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\elserial.sys
Trojan.Win32.BHO.iyd - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml71.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.han - c:\windows\system32\drivers\ntndis.exe
Email-Worm.Win32.Joleee.dd - c:\windows\services.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.fwy - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ethtuhbi.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Exchanger.arr - c:\windows\system32\cbevtsvc.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.acoc - c:\windows\services.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.itq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\twext.exe

----------


## AndreyKa

Rootkit.Win32.Pakes.gp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ethhmgsd.sys
Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.cmy - C:\resycled\boot.com
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ayrc - c:\windows\system32\taskmagr.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.VB.bdg - c:\windows\system32\svhost.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.bboa - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wpv401229732492.cpx

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Agent.yln - c:\windows\system32\mswmdmsrv.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.bhk - C:\WINDOWS\Temp\so40.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.xbt - c:\windows\system32\drivers\578.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.jbq - C:\WINDOWS\system32\twex.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.bcin - C:\Documents and Settings\Администратор\Администратор.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.mmb - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\msqpdxymrdbbml.sys

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.PolyBrow.bi - C:\Program Files\Google\googletoolbar1.dll
AdWare.Win32.Webalt.e - C:\PROGRA~1\Webalta\WEBALT~1.DLL
AdWare.Win32.Webalt.f - C:\PROGRA~1\Webalta\WEBALT~2.DLL
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ed - C:\WINDOWS\system32\tmpmtlyf.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.lmk - C:\Program Files\Common Files\WebMoney Keeper\WMClient20.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.mmo - C:\WINDOWS\system32\digeste.dll

----------


## AndreyKa

Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.fkww - C:\WINDOWS\system32\winos.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Small.hds - C:\WINDOWS\system32\digeste.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.RtkDL.dep - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\jcplbc.sys

----------


## AndreyKa

Email-Worm.Win32.Warezov.ggs - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ndisio.sys
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.adbu - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Common\svchost.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.QQPass.eyg - C:\WINDOWS\system\5.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ahtu - C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqgtfhin.dll

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## AndreyKa

AdWare.Win32.MyWay.j - C:\Program Files\MySearch\bar\1.bin\NPMYSRCH.DLL
Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.czc - C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\msqpdxigoaqmtd.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.cfy - c:\docume~1\jfeja\locals~1\temp\yyy9760.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.bekv - C:\WINDOWS\system32\iKwLqqfh.exe

----------


## CyberHelper

Итоговая статистика отлова зловредов на форуме за период 1-7.01.2009:
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.ago -> c:\windows\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.mce -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1033\conmgr.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.mce -> f:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1033\conmgr.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.mce -> h:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1033\conmgr.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.RtkDL.dep -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\jcplbc.sys
not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.VB.a -> c:\windows\system32\wbem\internat.exe
Trojan.Win32.Autoit.jq -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe
Trojan.Win32.Autoit.jq -> g:\vsslub.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.woh -> c:\windows\system32\mmmjsujs.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.fsx -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\fips32cup.sys
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.xbt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\0.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.xbt -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\578.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.bcin -> c:\documents and settings\администратор\администратор.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.bnp -> c:\windows\system32\deter177\lsass.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.bnp -> c:\windows\system32\deter177\smss.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.bnp -> c:\windows\system32\deter177\svсhоst.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.VB.bnp -> c:\windows\system32\аhtоmsys19.exe
not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.PolyBrow.bi -> c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.srij -> c:\program files\drweb\infected.!!!\hbmhly.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.stui -> c:\program files\drweb\infected.!!!\hhrdxd_0.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.aywp -> c:\windows\system32\fccbxnnk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.aguq -> c:\windows\system32\ugyhmfuj.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.agvu -> c:\windows\system32\xxyvvvlc.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Small.hds -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.aymx -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dll
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.abdh -> c:\windows\system32\ntos.exe
not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Webalt.e -> c:\progra~1\webalta\webaltatoolbar.dll
not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Webalt.e -> c:\progra~1\webalta\webalt~1.dll
not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Webalt.f -> c:\progra~1\webalta\webaltaadshunter.dll
not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Webalt.f -> c:\progra~1\webalta\webalt~2.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.lmk -> c:\program files\common files\webmoney keeper\wmclient20.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.aaxz -> c:\windows\system32\spool32.exe
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ed -> c:\windows\system32\tmpmtlyf.dll
not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KGBSpy.bg -> c:\windows\system32\mpk\mpk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Autoit.fj -> c:\windows.1\system32\csrcs.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Hupigon.fkww -> c:\windows\system32\winos.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.azdt -> c:\windows\system32\rising.exe
Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.dah -> c:\documents and settings\serg\мои документы\gmer\msqpdxlvhkwkos.~ys
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.adbu -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe
Trojan.Win32.Crypt.aby -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe.tmp:ext.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ahtu -> c:\windows\system32\pqgtfhin.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Zlob.axv -> c:\download\#multimedia\mixer\audio_sliders\tsrh-audiosl290.zip
Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.amc -> c:\winxp\sysguard.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.agmv -> c:\winxp\system32\arctajvk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.agtu -> c:\winxp\system32\gnqxuchc.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.agtu -> c:\winxp\system32\wjntvqxc.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.agwe -> c:\winxp\system32\tuvsmnnk.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.acbn -> c:\winxp\system32\tuvwmmev.dll
not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.fqb -> c:\winxp\system32\sdwnjy.dll
not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.fqr -> c:\winxp\system32\drhrpv.dll
not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.SuperJuan.fqr -> c:\winxp\system32\opxpwm.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aqkd -> c:\windows\system32\haozs0.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uelu -> c:\windows\system32\ciuytr1.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uelu -> c:\windows\system32\vamsoft.exe
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uelu -> c:\yb12j.cmd
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uelu -> d:\yb12j.cmd
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uelu -> e:\yb12j.cmd
Trojan.Win32.VB.htg -> c:\system\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\perfume.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.QQPass.eyg -> c:\windows\system\5.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Small.hbb -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.bgf -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.jia -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.azbd -> c:\windows\expmodule.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.azbd -> c:\windows\system32\wmmest.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.lti -> c:\windows\system32\rsvrsp.dll
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.fq -> c:\windows\system32\weatt.dll
Email-Worm.Win32.Warezov.ggs -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\ndisio.sys
Trojan.Win32.Autoit.fj -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.fo -> c:\windows\system32\ehhqv.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.lmk -> c:\program files\common files\webmoney keeper\wmclient20.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.aaxz -> c:\windows\system32\spool32.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Frauder.aie -> c:\windows\system32\msiconf.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.ahye -> c:\windows\system32\trwdapxf.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.cfy -> c:\docume~1\jfeja\locals~1\temp\yyy9760.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.cwg -> c:\docume~1\jfeja\locals~1\temp\1.tmp.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.bekv -> c:\windows\system32\ikwlqqfh.exe
Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.czc -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\msqpdxigoaqmtd.sys
Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.gob -> c:\documents and settings\александр\application data\bpdata.dll
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.cy -> c:\winnt\system32\frnbj.dll
not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MyWay.j -> c:\program files\mysearch\bar\1.bin\npmysrch.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Delf.nx -> c:\windows\system32\svohost.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.QQPass.pa -> c:\windows\system32\winscok.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gfy -> c:\windows\system32\ntsim.sys
not-a-virus:AdTool.Win32.MyWebSearch.ca -> c:\program files\mywebsearch\srchastt\1.bin\mwssrcas.dll
not-a-virus:AdTool.Win32.MyWebSearch.db -> c:\progra~1\mywebs~1\bar\1.bin\mwsoestb.dll
not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.MyWebSearch.du -> c:\program files\mywebsearch\bar\1.bin\mwsbar.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.bewa -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\microsoft\ipdll.dll
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.da -> c:\windows\system32\qeoui.dll
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.dh -> c:\windows\system32\xsxqjmn.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoIt.ik -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe
Trojan-DDoS.Win32.Small.u -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1033\conmgr.exe

----------


## drongo

*с одного компьютера, все свежие 08.01.2009*

Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzr -> C:\autorun.inf
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.ugld -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\tokivafa.dll, C:\WINDOWS\system32\kuwotevi.dll , C:\WINDOWS\system32\gigopero.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.kso -> c:\windows\system32\vubebiye.dll

Trojan.Win32.Monder.akjf  -> C:\WINDOWS\system32\mojujebu.dll

----------


## drongo

*Продолжение банкета на той же системе:* свежие все, вот что значит "поискать картинки"  :Smiley: 

Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.dig-> c:\windows\system32\drivers\msqpdxaltltxte.sys


Trojan.Win32.Monder.alrb-> C:\WINDOWS\system32\tilepilo.dll

Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.lwk-> c:\windows\system32\zagodowi.dll

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика за период с 8.01.2009 по 14.01.2009
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.lnk -> c:\windows\system32\msqpdxrsmgntdw.dll
not-a-virus:AdTool.Win32.BitAccelerator.m -> c:\program files\bitaccelerator\bitaccelerator.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.anef -> c:\windows\system32\yayawomf.dll
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.fsx -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\systemntmi.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.aymx -> c:\windows\system32\crypts.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.asnr -> c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dll
Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.dig -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\msqpdxaltltxte.sys
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.ugld -> c:\windows\system32\gigopero.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.ugld -> c:\windows\system32\kuwotevi.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.ugld -> c:\windows\system32\tokivafa.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uhrh -> c:\windows\system32\dukeyiwa.bak
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uhrh -> c:\windows\system32\dukeyiwa.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uhrh -> c:\windows\system32\jakiyohe.bak
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uhrh -> c:\windows\system32\jakiyohe.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uhrh -> c:\windows\system32\yajohilo.bak
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.OnLineGames.uhrh -> c:\windows\system32\yajohilo.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.kso -> c:\windows\system32\vubebiye.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.lwk -> c:\windows\system32\zagodowi.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.akjf -> c:\windows\system32\mojujebu.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.alra -> c:\windows\system32\tayazuvo.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.alrb -> c:\windows\system32\tilepilo.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzr -> c:\autorun.inf
Worm.Win32.AutoTDSS.aps -> c:\resycled\boot.com
not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.VB.a -> c:\windows\system32\wbem\internat.exe
Trojan.Win32.Inject.myf -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$data
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dvw -> c:\autorun.inf
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dvw -> f:\autorun.inf
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wuu -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\txplatform.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wuu -> c:\&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wuu -> f:\&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;.exe
not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MyCentria.p -> c:\progra~1\mycent~1\infobar\mycentriainfobar.dll
not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.MyCentria.p -> c:\progra~1\mycent~1\infobar\mycent~1.dll
not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.BHO.xq -> c:\program files\bitaccelerator\bitaccelerator.dll
not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.WebFavoriteSite.c -> c:\program files\connectionservices\connectionservices.dll
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\samqj.dll
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\program files\internet explorer\ieiheir.dll
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\program files\movie maker\ieiheir.dll
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\ieiheir.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.mvg -> c:\windows\expmon.exe
Trojan.Win32.Golid.o -> c:\windows\system32\svchosts.exe
not-a-virus:PSWTool.Win32.RAS.a -> c:\documents and settings\madbuzon\local settings\temp\ir_ext_temp_0\autoplay\docs\keyfinde  r.exe
Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.gob -> c:\documents and settings\&#224;&#228;&#236;&#232;&#237;&#232;&#241  ;&#242;&#240;&#224;&#242;&#238;&#240;\applicatio  n data\bpdata.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.diq -> c:\windows\system32\ati2avxx.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzu -> c:\autorun.inf
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzu -> e:\autorun.inf
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzu -> f:\autorun.inf
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gcf -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\txplatform.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gcf -> d:\lines\lines98.exe.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dvw -> c:\autorun.inf
Backdoor.Win32.Hijack.ai -> c:\windows\system32\aqmsnb.dll
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Pincher.lw -> c:\program files\p.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Pincher.lw -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1343024091-1275210071-725345543-1003\dc3.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Pincher.mf -> c:\windows\system32\twex.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.lni -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-2052111302-2077806209-725345543-1003\dc88.exe
Trojan.Win32.Inject.myf -> c:\system volume information\_restore{8cce3b70-6c6f-4ebc-9fd7-bb316a9609d1}\rp418\a0148498.exe:ext.exe:$data
Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.gjr -> c:\windows\system32\llflib.dll
P2P-Worm.Win32.Agent.lf -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\txplatform.exe
P2P-Worm.Win32.Agent.lf -> c:\&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;.exe
P2P-Worm.Win32.Agent.lf -> d:\&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;.exe
P2P-Worm.Win32.Agent.lf -> e:\&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.QQPass.fcg -> c:\docume~1\e12b~1.3a4\locals~1\temp\baizi.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dvw -> c:\autorun.inf
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dvw -> d:\autorun.inf
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dvw -> e:\autorun.inf
Worm.Win32.Pinit.gen -> c:\windows\odb.exe
Worm.Win32.Pinit.gen -> c:\windows\system32\acelpdecn.exe
Worm.Win32.Pinit.gen -> c:\windows\temp\wndutl32.dll
not-a-virus:Server-FTP.Win32.Serv-U.6000 -> c:\program files\serv-u\servudaemon.exe.bak
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Bagle.afl -> c:\documents and settings\&#226;&#224;&#237;&#255;\application data\drivers\srosa.sys
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gic -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\msqpdxuwtuuotr.sys
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.lnk -> c:\windows\system32\msqpdxrsmgntdw.dll
not-a-virus:AdTool.Win32.BitAccelerator.m -> c:\program files\bitaccelerator\bitaccelerator.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aazf -> c:\windows\services.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.wld -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\624.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bbuv -> c:\documents and settings\user\user.exe
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.fo -> c:\windows\system32\gcbulttf.dll
not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.ak -> c:\progra~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll
Worm.Win32.Agent.ko -> j:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\winde32.exe
Worm.Win32.Agent.ko -> k:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\winde32.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.shy -> j:\autorun.inf
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.shy -> k:\autorun.inf
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.aber -> c:\windows\system32\takqz.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.abmz -> c:\program files\remote\remote.exe
Rootkit.Win32.Agent.gjo -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\msxkie.sys
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.lok -> c:\windows\system32\e4a7.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.QQPass.fcg -> c:\documents and settings\&#226;&#235;&#224;&#228;&#232;&#236;&#232  ;&#240;\local settings\temp\baizi03.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.QQPass.fcg -> c:\documents and settings\&#226;&#235;&#224;&#228;&#232;&#236;&#232  ;&#240;\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\xto5xbov\baizi03[1].exe
Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.gob -> c:\documents and settings\&#226;&#235;&#224;&#228;&#232;&#236;&#232  ;&#240;\application data\bpdata.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.bfjh -> c:\program files\internet explorer\signup\conime.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.bgxv -> c:\windows\fonts\spoolsv.exe
Trojan.Win32.AntiAV.afb -> c:\windows\java\classes\classes.sys
Trojan.Win32.Slefdel.cfr -> c:\windows\java\classes\clipercvbse.exe
Trojan.Win32.Slefdel.cfs -> c:\windows\java\classes\notepaderd.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dvw -> c:\autorun.inf
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dvw -> d:\autorun.inf
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.dvw -> e:\autorun.inf
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzv -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\txplatform.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzv -> c:\&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzv -> d:\&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.wzv -> e:\&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;&#162;.exe
not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.AdMoke.bwv -> c:\windows\system32\wbem\zdhmqvzeinrvae.dll
not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.BHO.fax -> c:\documents and settings\&#254;&#235;&#255;\doctorweb\quarantine\c  push.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bbuv -> c:\documents and settings\&#224;&#228;&#236;&#232;&#237;&#232;&#241  ;&#242;&#240;&#224;&#242;&#238;&#240;.karen\&#224;  &#228;&#236;&#232;&#237;&#232;&#241;&#242;&#240;&#  224;&#242;&#238;&#240;.exe
not-a-virus:Monitor.Win32.KGBSpy.cg -> c:\program files\kgb\mpk.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bbuv -> c:\documents and settings\us\us.exe
Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.gmz -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\ayrlib.dll
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.byy -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1113\iuhi32.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aeab -> c:\windows\services.exe
Trojan.Win32.Inject.mws -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$data
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.bx -> c:\windows\system32\xzulx.dll
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.bx -> c:\windows\system32\whetofn.dll
Trojan.Win32.Autoit.qc -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\hitutx.dll
Trojan.Win32.Inject.lre -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.mii -> c:\windows\msauc.exe
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.bx -> c:\windows\system32\rjcepte.dll
not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.Agent.jha -> c:\windows\system32\winsystems.dll
not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.am -> c:\progra~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.bx -> c:\windows\system32\incalk.dll
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\knhqmisz.dll
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.hi -> c:\windows\system32\efuyevmx.dll
Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.dio -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\msqpdxfnvenpkj.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bcrx -> c:\windows\system32\common\smss.exe
Worm.Win32.AutoIt.kf -> c:\windows\system32\csrcs.exe
Trojan.Win32.Buzus.byy -> j:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1113\iuhi32.exe
Trojan.Win32.Monder.alog -> c:\windows\system32\khfexomd.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monder.aloh -> c:\windows\system32\qiftnfgm.dll
Trojan.Win32.Monderb.adfv -> c:\windows\system32\jkkiarkl.dll
P2P-Worm.Win32.Agent.ks -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-6690300175-7884188369-270622345-5335\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aem -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\agblib.dll
Trojan.Win32.Inject.ndu -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.adyb -> c:\windows\system32\winhelp32.exe
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.lkk -> c:\windows\system32\video.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.ayec -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.abid -> c:\windows\svchost.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Agent.abid -> c:\windows\system32\..\svchost.exe
Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.aekz -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.bfpy -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ci -> c:\windows\system32\ifiijqv.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.arsr -> c:\qoes.bat
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.arsr -> d:\qoes.bat
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.arsr -> e:\qoes.bat
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.arsr -> f:\qoes.bat
Backdoor.Win32.Hijack.ai -> c:\temp\ega291.tmp
Backdoor.Win32.Hijack.ai -> c:\windows\system32\wmzyeys.dll
Backdoor.Win32.Hijack.ai -> c:\windows\system32\wmzyeys32.dll
Trojan.Win32.Crypt.aka -> c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe:ext.exe:$data
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.asfh -> c:\x2tpc.cmd
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.asfh -> d:\x2tpc.cmd
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.asfh -> f:\x2tpc.cmd
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.asfk -> c:\windows\system32\ciuytr0.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.asgh -> c:\windows\system32\haozs0.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.asgh -> c:\windows\system32\haozs1.dll
Trojan.Win32.DieMast.as -> c:\windows\system32\1054n.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Tibs.kwo -> c:\windows\system32\msansspc.dll
Trojan.Win32.Agent.arfj -> c:\windows\temp\winlogon.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.bcam -> d:\documents and settings\alex\alex.exe
Backdoor.Win32.VB.azp -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\admin\svchost.exe
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.ih -> c:\windows\system32\htlrirwr.dll
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.wl -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\yrt47.sys
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.btn -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.KeyLogger.zw -> c:\windows\system32\svrchost.exe
Trojan.Win32.Delf.hol -> c:\program files\microsoft common\svchost.exe
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.fz -> c:\windows\system32\xwlap.dll
Exploit.Win32.Agent.df -> c:\windows\system32\activedsj.exe
Backdoor.Win32.Kbot.dd -> c:\windows\system32\vhosts.exe
Net-Worm.Win32.Kido.fz -> c:\windows\system32\lkkxpge.dll
Trojan-PSW.Win32.Agent.lnj -> c:\program files\common files\webmoney keeper\wmclient40.dll
Trojan-Spy.Win32.BZub.fqp -> c:\windows\system32\spool32.exe
Rootkit.Win32.TDSS.dpw -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\msqpdxrfdckfvm.sys
Trojan.Win32.Agent.augj -> c:\progra~1\fieryads\fieryads.dll
Worm.Win32.AutoRun.xkt -> c:\autorun.inf
not-a-virus:AdWare.Win32.FearAds.q -> c:\progra~1\fieryads\commlayer.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.asjo -> c:\windows\system32\ciuytr0.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.asju -> c:\bd3q0qix.exe
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.asju -> c:\windows\system32\vamsoft.exe
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.asju -> d:\bd3q0qix.exe
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aslh -> c:\windows\system32\afmain1.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.asnx -> d:\iq.bat
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Injecter.btn -> c:\windows\system32\userinit.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agentb.d -> c:\windows\system32\rs32net.exe
Trojan.Win32.Pakes.mny -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll
Worm.Win32.Agent.ko -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-1482476501-1644491937-682003330-1013\winde32.exe
Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aah -> c:\windows\system32\wnxlib.dll
Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aeo -> c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\xaelib.dll
Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Hexzone.aeo -> c:\windows\system32\wpv391231823775.cpx
Trojan.Win32.Inject.ndi -> c:\windows\system32\170399538666389175171310733866  6383866638.exe
Trojan.Win32.Inject.ndi -> c:\windows\system32\334239236700351245196655373670  0353670035.exe
P2P-Worm.Win32.Agent.mn -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-4750391960-3126994882-643316805-7703\winservices.exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.bhlg -> d:\doc\arh\download\&#228;&#229;&#237;&#252;&#227;  &#232;\setupapi.dll
Worm.Win32.Delf.fq -> j:\autorun.inf
Worm.Win32.Delf.fq -> j:\ntldr.exe
Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Mutant.aim -> c:\windows\system32\drivers\winty51.sys
Trojan.Win32.Agent.adcr -> c:\windows\system32\config\systemprofile\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\mli6gtri\winload[1].exe
Trojan.Win32.Agent.adcr -> c:\windows\system32\cpl32ver.exe
Trojan-Spy.Win32.Zbot.drt -> c:\windows\system32\ntos.exe
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.asnx -> c:\iq.bat
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.asnx -> c:\windows\system32\olhrwef.exe
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.asnx -> d:\iq.bat
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.asnx -> f:\iq.bat
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aspi -> c:\windows\system32\afmain0.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aspi -> c:\windows\system32\afmain1.dll
Trojan-GameThief.Win32.Magania.aspj -> c:\windows\system32\nmdfgds0.dll
Trojan.Win32.Inject.nli -> c:\windows\system32\digeste.dll

----------


## CyberHelper

Статистика по семействам обнаруженных зловредов за период с 7.01.2009 по 14.01.2009

----------

